# Our bump buddy journal - Teacup & Aleeah



## teacup

Hi Aleeah! Welcome to our bump buddy journal! :happydance: 

My boobs are super tender, and I get a twinge in my uterus when I stand up too quickly. Also I fell asleep this afternoon, though I had got up this morning at 6.20am to do a test. :haha:

Here is my frer from this evening, after holding my wee for 2 hours. 11dpo:
 



Attached Files:







_20170212_202317.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Aleeah

Ah I LOVE seeing your line !!! Definitely not a squinter! How are you feeling, are you feeling positive?

I did some more tests this morning and they were so faint, really threw me and then I started Googling.... nightmare !! Was convinced I was having a chemical so then did a FRER with SMU and it came up quickly and is darker than yesterday's so I'm chilled again now. What will be will be.

Yes we have masses of avocado's now, I do wonder if my husband's already figured it out, he's being super nice !:haha: but like in a creepy way, so I wonder if he's figured it out. He didn't ask why I bought half of Tesco's avocado's either and it's weird for him not to ask. 

I woke up with sore boobs this morning, never been so happy to have pain :wacko::happydance:.

The falling asleep is such a good sign! I haven't told hubby yet, I feel like the more time that passes I'll find it harder to say anything, which suits me. I did ask him how he'd feel if I surprised him on Valentine's Day and he said he'd love that. But I still don't want to say anything, I'd feel more comfortable further along. I may have to tell him sooner than I'd hoped though as he keeps talking about the fact we need to baby dance more :blush: and I'm not bothered anymore :haha: so may need to explain that away somehow.

When are you telling Ida? I had the cutest chat with Sienna yesterday, I said "Would you be happy if Mama had a little baby in her tummy?" and she said "Yes in mama's tummy, not in Sienna's, I don't want anything but my bolly button in my tummy"!! I laughed a lot. I like it's our little secret !! I won't talk to her about it too much, as she's like a dog with a bone and will tell everyone :haha::haha::haha:.

So glad I've got you. Even if this doesn't work out for me, I'm rooting for you !!! Funny we both have grey cats as our pics xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







One Step 13-02-17.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 5









One Step FRER 13-02-17.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> Ah I LOVE seeing your line !!! Definitely not a squinter! How are you feeling, are you feeling positive?
> 
> I did some more tests this morning and they were so faint, really threw me and then I started Googling.... nightmare !! Was convinced I was having a chemical so then did a FRER with SMU and it came up quickly and is darker than yesterday's so I'm chilled again now. What will be will be.
> 
> Yes we have masses of avocado's now, I do wonder if my husband's already figured it out, he's being super nice !:haha: but like in a creepy way, so I wonder if he's figured it out. He didn't ask why I bought half of Tesco's avocado's either and it's weird for him not to ask.
> 
> I woke up with sore boobs this morning, never been so happy to have pain :wacko::happydance:.
> 
> The falling asleep is such a good sign! I haven't told hubby yet, I feel like the more time that passes I'll find it harder to say anything, which suits me. I did ask him how he'd feel if I surprised him on Valentine's Day and he said he'd love that. But I still don't want to say anything, I'd feel more comfortable further along. I may have to tell him sooner than I'd hoped though as he keeps talking about the fact we need to baby dance more :blush: and I'm not bothered anymore :haha: so may need to explain that away somehow.
> 
> When are you telling Ida? I had the cutest chat with Sienna yesterday, I said "Would you be happy if Mama had a little baby in her tummy?" and she said "Yes in mama's tummy, not in Sienna's, I don't want anything but my bolly button in my tummy"!! I laughed a lot. I like it's our little secret !! I won't talk to her about it too much, as she's like a dog with a bone and will tell everyone :haha::haha::haha:.
> 
> So glad I've got you. Even if this doesn't work out for me, I'm rooting for you !!! Funny we both have grey cats as our pics xxxxxx

I've never noticed that we both have grey cats! How funny! It seems so obvious to me now. :haha: 

I'm trying not to test again until tomorrow evening. I'm scared I'll see a faint line, so am making myself test every other day now. Glad you got a darker line again, I always find fmu makes a lighter line. I think that manufacturers only recommend that because they can't tell pregnant women to hold their urine for two hours and limit drinks. :shrug:

Great to hear you have sore boobs! :haha: mine are still tender, and I find them much worse in the evening. Also when I blow my nose there is blood on the tissue, this was my first ever symptom that made me think I might be pregnant. I haven't been sleeping very well either, I seem to wake up at least 2-3 times a night. This morning I woke at 5.30am and couldn't get back to sleep. :sleep:

Aww that's cute what Sienna said when you asked her about having a baby in your tummy! :haha: I won't tell Ida until after our scan, mainly because she would probably tell everyone! Sounds like your OH knows you pretty well! Perhaps surprise him on Valentine's, tomorrow?

I feel a little more positive since seeing the darker line, but am hoping that Tuesday will bring an even darker line. But last nights line is much darker than either of my miscarriage pregnancies, which is a good sign. How are you feeling? I saw my sister and her three boys today and I was so exhausted by the end! It was so hard to not just tell her I was pregnant, but Chris says we should wait until after the scan. It is more exciting telling family when things seem more definite. 

I'm so glad we're bump buddies! So strange we were both gone from the forum for so long, and returned at the same time and fell pregnant at the same time! When do you next plan on testing? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

It is funny we both have grey cats, quite random !

Happy Valentine's !! 

I keep joking with my husband I can't wait for him to give me a new kitten :cat: as a present today... he's so freaked out as he hasn't got me one and he doesn't want another cat (we already have a 9 year old indoor cat). :haha:

Are you doing anything nice today? We're just getting takeaway tonight, apparently our childminder gave hubby first refusal for babysitting tonight so he could take me out but he said "nah that's ok!". Men !!!:huh: I don't mind really, at least I can get to bed earlier. On that, I'm definitely getting more tired and WAY more hungry. I wasn't putting weight on recently and the doctors were checking for all sorts of things so it's good to have more of an appetite now.:munch:

I get why you don't want to test until this evening, I've still got a digi in a drawer but really don't think I'll use it. I want to stop testing too but it's so hard to :wacko:. I tested again this morning, I only tested with a cheap IC though, pics attached, it's the bottom one, the one above is the one from yesterday. It's definitely darker, I just wish it said "everything's going to be ok, here's your baby !" :haha:

Bloody nose is a very good symptom !! So exciting ! :dance: Are you back at work or anything? I went back to work full time when Sienna was 9 months old (although had to go see her every lunchtime to breast feed her, monkey didn't take a bottle until she was past 1 years old !). So work right now should be keeping me busy but it's slowed down at the moment and I could do with the distraction but sadly not.

I'm sleeping really badly too, guess it's the stress of being pregnant too. Do you get really tired in the evenings?

I've thought about surprising hubby today but really not sure. It's his birthday in a few weeks, back up I could tell him then instead or just wait it out. I looked into private scans and it'll cost £140, which is a lot of money but I'd be willing to pay it for reassurance. I think my GP may let me have an early scan but unlikely anytime before 7 weeks. So I was thinking, if all's well until then, to have one at 7 weeks at the hospital if GP lets me. Then book one in that I pay for at 10-11 weeks and then have the nuchal one at post 12 weeks with hubby. I still really want to wait until the 12 week one and surprise him on the day but that's a long way off. Not sure how I'd hid things if I start getting morning sickness and he'll notice lack of AF I'm sure.

So glad you feel more positive, I've noticed some ladies have put tickers up for October due dates. I'd love to just so I could track how far along we are but I'm also freaked it'll be tempting fate. I still think the hospital will want to date me further along by 5 days as they only seem to take into account a classic 28 day cycle even though mine is currently 33 days (the shortest it's been in ages):headspin:. So based off of ovulation we should be 3 weeks 6 days today. Based off of my last AF I should be 4 weeks 4 days today. How many days is your usual cycle?

I'm impressed you didn't blurt it out to your sister. I think I'd struggle not to tell SIL's or brother's so best thing for me is to avoid seeing them !! It's not difficult as they live quite far away so I only get to see them at best once a month, although my brother's wife is expecting a little boy any day now, so we'll be going down to meet him when he's born. 

It is so strange that we've come together again like this and even stranger our cycles are so in sync ! I feel very lucky we can share it together :hugs2: xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







IC 14-02.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 2









IC 14-02-17.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> It is funny we both have grey cats, quite random !
> 
> Happy Valentine's !!
> 
> I keep joking with my husband I can't wait for him to give me a new kitten :cat: as a present today... he's so freaked out as he hasn't got me one and he doesn't want another cat (we already have a 9 year old indoor cat). :haha:
> 
> Are you doing anything nice today? We're just getting takeaway tonight, apparently our childminder gave hubby first refusal for babysitting tonight so he could take me out but he said "nah that's ok!". Men !!!:huh: I don't mind really, at least I can get to bed earlier. On that, I'm definitely getting more tired and WAY more hungry. I wasn't putting weight on recently and the doctors were checking for all sorts of things so it's good to have more of an appetite now.:munch:
> 
> I get why you don't want to test until this evening, I've still got a digi in a drawer but really don't think I'll use it. I want to stop testing too but it's so hard to :wacko:. I tested again this morning, I only tested with a cheap IC though, pics attached, it's the bottom one, the one above is the one from yesterday. It's definitely darker, I just wish it said "everything's going to be ok, here's your baby !" :haha:
> 
> Bloody nose is a very good symptom !! So exciting ! :dance: Are you back at work or anything? I went back to work full time when Sienna was 9 months old (although had to go see her every lunchtime to breast feed her, monkey didn't take a bottle until she was past 1 years old !). So work right now should be keeping me busy but it's slowed down at the moment and I could do with the distraction but sadly not.
> 
> I'm sleeping really badly too, guess it's the stress of being pregnant too. Do you get really tired in the evenings?
> 
> I've thought about surprising hubby today but really not sure. It's his birthday in a few weeks, back up I could tell him then instead or just wait it out. I looked into private scans and it'll cost £140, which is a lot of money but I'd be willing to pay it for reassurance. I think my GP may let me have an early scan but unlikely anytime before 7 weeks. So I was thinking, if all's well until then, to have one at 7 weeks at the hospital if GP lets me. Then book one in that I pay for at 10-11 weeks and then have the nuchal one at post 12 weeks with hubby. I still really want to wait until the 12 week one and surprise him on the day but that's a long way off. Not sure how I'd hid things if I start getting morning sickness and he'll notice lack of AF I'm sure.
> 
> So glad you feel more positive, I've noticed some ladies have put tickers up for October due dates. I'd love to just so I could track how far along we are but I'm also freaked it'll be tempting fate. I still think the hospital will want to date me further along by 5 days as they only seem to take into account a classic 28 day cycle even though mine is currently 33 days (the shortest it's been in ages):headspin:. So based off of ovulation we should be 3 weeks 6 days today. Based off of my last AF I should be 4 weeks 4 days today. How many days is your usual cycle?
> 
> I'm impressed you didn't blurt it out to your sister. I think I'd struggle not to tell SIL's or brother's so best thing for me is to avoid seeing them !! It's not difficult as they live quite far away so I only get to see them at best once a month, although my brother's wife is expecting a little boy any day now, so we'll be going down to meet him when he's born.
> 
> It is so strange that we've come together again like this and even stranger our cycles are so in sync ! I feel very lucky we can share it together :hugs2: xxxxx

Happy valentines! :flower:

We're having takeaway too! Going to get an Indian I think. :thumbup: Wow those are great lines! Loving the progression! :happydance: Here is my one from today underneath the one I did on Sunday. It's definitely darker - phew! I'll wait until Thursday to test next I think. I want to get a digital to use for when I'm 2-3 weeks po. When will you use your digi? 

Yep I'm working two days a week, but also do my freelance graphic design, website building and illustration! I'm a little worried that my part-time job will change when I go on maternity leave. But I guess that I'll just have to talk to my boss about that (not looking forward to that!) :coffee: 

Yes I get very tired in the evenings! Which isn't helping me to do my freelance work. :sleep: I spend most of the evening lying on the sofa watching TV. :haha: Do you have any new symptoms? Did you get sickness when you were expecting Sienna? With Ida I only gagged when I smelt eggs or raw meat, but didn't puke luckily. 

My brothers wife is pregnant too! She's not due until July though. She had awful morning sickness for 5 weeks, I hope I don't get that! She also has a daughter 1 month younger than Ida, so this is the second time we've been pregnant at the same time! 

I find it very hard to not tell my mum or sister, I see them both at least once a week, and it's hard to know what to talk about as the only thing in my head at the moment is the new baby! :baby:

A private scan here (Dorset) only costs £80! £140 seems a lot. Your GP should be able to give you earlier scans. :flower: 

Have you contacted your doctor/midwife team yet? I'm holding off until 6 weeks I think. I bought a pair of maternity bras online today because my boobs are so tender! I also got so hungry at work today, even after a big lunch. :haha: 

My usual cycle is 32 days, but it varies from 28 - 34 days! I have a little pregnancy ticker based on my AF, but really I'm 6 days less if you count from ovulation. But I've left it as the weeks from first day of AF (13th Jan) because that's what the midwives use, and it means I'll get an earlier scan. :haha: The sonographer usually expects the measurements to be 1 week less or more either side. When I was pregnant with Ida I asked for an early scan, and they booked me at 10 weeks since AF. They couldn't check things properly because the baby was too little so I got to go back again two weeks later! So it's worth asking the midwives for a 10 week scan. 

We're staying with OH's parents at the beginning of March. Really worried they will notice I'm pregnant, as I'll be declining wine and probably will be fussy with my food! Will have to make up excuses, I'm so bad at lying! I'll probably go bright red! :haha:
Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







_20170214_180931.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Aleeah

So I've had a mad few days, Sienna's been at home with me as had childcare issues.:wacko: And it's been crazy trying to work whilst also keeping her entertained and happy. I also didn't appreciate how skinny she is vs how much she eats, I seem to be constantly feeding her and she just carries on :haha:.

How was your Valentine's in the end? I love curry takeaway ! I love any takeaway, anything to get a day off from the kitchen. We had chinese, it was lovely. So random.... me and hubby were watching some programme the other night and someone was having an enema. We ended up debating it and I said everyone should have one once in a while I guess. I think I just wanted to win the argument. :shrug: Anyway, we'd said no presents for Valentine's and then just before bed, he says I did get you something, here it is. It was a print out of an appointment for me to have an enema... like yeah thanks, great (!):thumbup: And who says romance is dead hey?! Obviously he hasn't guess I'm pregnant yet, as he wouldn't have suggested that. I felt sorry for him, but I've never laughed so much, I couldn't breathe and with every passing second his sad face got worse. He genuinely believed he'd done awesome !!!:wacko: I've told him to get the appointment moved to the summer as it'll be more useful then. More like I can clearly and categorically say no to it then with a very good reason :haha:

Your tests look SO good and so dark and that was a few days ago, so pleased for you !:happydance: I get not looking forward to talking to work about maternity leave, I feel the same, I've got a really good job because I went back full time but I think that'll change if I go on maternity leave again. Your job sounds so amazing, you must be so creative. I hope Sienna is creative when she's older. I'm not creative at all, wish I was.:flower:

So funny you only gagged when you smelt raw meat with Ida, that's all I wanted when I was pregnant with Sienna. I didn't have cravings as such but if I smelt it I wanted to eat it raw. When they checked my iron levels they were really low, I had to have infusions every other day for ages and the doctor said that weird liking of the smell of raw red meat is your body telling you need more iron. So bizarre. I only had proper crazy sickness with the twin pregnancy that I lost, otherwise, boys or girls I tend not to get sick at all. So far it's all non eventful as always, bar being really hungry. I wake up at 3am every night starving. I don't get up and eat as I probably don't need it but it means I'm not getting much sleep, might get some breakfast bars or something and sneakily eat them in the night.

So cool your sis in law is pregnant again, lovely for the cousins to be similar ages too. We've so far seemed to have timed it so it's just us pregnant at the moment but I've got 3 brothers and OH has a brother and sister so quite a big family overall and someone's always pregnant it would seem. His bro's just had a little girl that we get to meet this weekend, can't wait for cuddles, I think being pregnant has made me like other people's new babies more too. Normally I still hold them like they're a ticking timebomb and freak out.:tease:

I don't know how you've not told your mum and sister yet. I wouldn't cope. I keep saying to OH if we have a baby this year and when etc. I've managed to get him to get a decorator in to do up Sienna's new room. We're moving her to a bigger room, which will mean her baby room is empty for new arrival whenever that happens. For now we'll just use it to put our washing out in :haha:.

I need to move to Dorset if the scans are £80 !! I'm in Oxfordshire and it's a lot here it would seem. Maybe I should look at somewhere closer to my brothers as I could go when I go see them if it's cheaper. I did speak to my doctor on Tuesday, I got all emotional because he was so lovely. I wasn't expecting anything from him but he straight away said he'll get me booked in for an early scan and then following it he wants me to come and see him so they can get me signed into the recurrent miscarriage team if things do go wrong. I'm so much more positive about it all now, I feel like I'm not on my own anymore, if things do go wrong at least there's people that can try and help it from happening again. Weirdly though he wants to date me from what he claims is my last period which he's saying is 10th Jan. 

So, didn't even realise our cycles were that aligned, my last period started on 13th Jan !:tease: (doc wants to say 10th because they scanned then and said they saw it starting but I didn't actually bleed until 13th. Back then they were checking why my cycles were so messed up as I didn't have a period for over 2.5 months). I'm 100% certain I ovulated on 1st Feb though as the ovulation tests said so. So technically I'm only 4 weeks today. I caved and did the digital this morning and annoyingly it only showed 1-2 weeks since conception. Which isn't a million miles off but I'd have been happier if it had said 2-3 weeks. I then of course dragged Sienna out so I could buy another 2 digi's !!:wacko: I'm going to hold out with those for now though.

Good tip on the 10 week scan, I think that's around when I'd want my private scan to be, so I have reassurance for the 12 week one. I'm hoping I get a scan through the doctor in the next few weeks, Around 7-8 weeks would be good, if I get there.

Bet your in-laws guess straight away that your pregnant!:haha: Hopefully they'll be polite and not say anything. I know what you mean about lying, I end up becoming a hermit so I don't have to lie to people. Although this time around it'll be easier as no-one knows.

Do you think you'll find out the sex of the baby? And are you still testing?!

xxxxxx


----------



## teacup

Yes it's very tricky working with a toddler running about! I find it too difficult getting anything done, so leave it until the evening when I'm too tired. :sleep:

Our valentines was nice thank you, OH bought me a chocolate Thorntons monkey and a nice card, then we had a yummy Indian takeaway. I love Chinese too, but all the Chinese takeaways here are rubbish since the decent one closed for retirement. 

Haha! I can't believe your hubby gave you an enema for Valentines! That's got to be a first! :haha: :rofl:

If you used your digital at 4 weeks then 1-2 weeks is right as you would only just have reached 2 weeks. :thumbup: I'm going to get a digital too! I have one frer left which I'll use on Sunday I think. Here are all my tests so far :haha: the bottom one is this morning with fmu. 

Today I didn't even leave the house! I asked Ida if she wanted to go to the park and she said no! It was a nice sunny day. Does Sienna still have day naps? Ida sleeps around 2pm now. I was so tired when she went to sleep that I crawled into my bed and slept too! I set my alarm but for the wrong day and woke up confused at 4pm! :haha: I had to wake Ida up as she was still asleep, so I'm expecting she won't go to bed tonight! 

Yes I wake in the night too. Seems to be about 3am and again at 5.30am, always desperate for a wee! Yes you should keep some snacks by the bed! Baby obviously wants some food so it can grow nice and big!

Aww that's nice you have a room empty for the baby. Our house is three bedrooms but the only spare one is full of OHs music stuff, records and my art stuff. I'm hoping the new baby can share a room with Ida but I do worry about it waking her up. Will have to see how well the baby sleeps first. Ida sleeps through now, even in her big girl bed! She's only been in her bed just over a week but she loves it already. 

Yayyyy that your doctor is booking you an early scan! How funny that we both had AF on 13th Jan! We were so meant to be bump buddies! 

Yes I prefer to be a hermit while waiting for the 12 week scan too. I just like to be alone with my thoughts and taking it easy. Also the stess of lying puts me off seeing anyone. 

No we won't find out the sex of the baby, I find it super exciting to wait to find out at birth. How about you, will you find out? Part of me wants to so that I can feel more organised but I do like the surprise. 

Will you be having the Downs Syndrome screening? We opted out with Ida last time but now you get a definite yes/no test if you are thought to be at risk. We might have the test this time just to be prepared maybe. Haven't decided yet. :coffee:

Xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







_20170216_194922.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Aleeah

I do applaud you for working with Ida around, Sienna comes over and thinks she's being Mama by bashing at the keyboard really hard. :wacko:

I can't believe I got an enema for Valentine's too, I'm such a lucky girl (!):growlmad: I think I got a dud !! :haha: Your valentine's presents sound really cute.

I did some more tests this morning, I feel I should stop testing but just can't seem to. I looked back and the pregnancy I had in 2015 I only did 3 tests.... where's that person gone?!:blush: I'm a mentalist this time. I think it's because I haven't told anyone, like OH. I've decided I should tell him before the 12 week scan, as if I have a miscarriage and the clinic want to test him etc too then it'll be a really weird conversation. Plus he keeps insisting I change the cat's litter tray and it's winding me up !!:growlmad: It's his birthday in a few weeks so thinking of doing something I saw on Pinterest, basically a wooden bobbin with ribbon wrapped around it and a tiny bird attached. OH will have to unwind the ribbon and it says: "A little birdie told me you were going to be a Dada again!". Either that or a little cardboard box with a little card with a tiny pumpkin attached with the words: "You're going to be a Dada again! We're adding another pumpkin to our patch!! Expected October 2017". He's cute sentimental with stuff so I think he'll keep whatever I do, I don't want to involve Sienna as too much hassle :wacko:.

That's good you got a good nap in as well. Sienna still sleeps a lot, she tend to nap from around 12.30-4pm I realised, as I let her nap for as long as she wanted yesterday and day before so I could get work done and she slept for that long. Normally childminder wakes her up at 3pm as she has to do the school run with her. I hope Ida slept at bedtime ok in the end? Sienna must be going through a growth spurt again or something as she was out like a light at bedtime (6.45pm). 

So cute how much Ida loves her big girl bed and it's good you got her moved well before new bubba. I need to get Sienna a new bed, she's in the cotbed she had from when she was little but we've converted it to a bed. Yes we are lucky with space in our house but we had to compromise when we moved, as we used to live down south but could never afford a house of this size down there.

I've told hubby I've got a UTI to get him off my case about AF etc. I feel bad but I genuinely thought I had and now realise I'm fine :haha::thumbup:.

We're not finding out the sex either, we didn't with Sienna but did with the last baby when things started going wrong. I felt a bit weird when I knew it was a little girl, kept picturing Sienna as a baby and that made it harder. I think it's easier not knowing, plus love the excitement and because we didn't know what Sienna was going to be we have a lot of neutral new baby clothes. Randomly I've gone through Sienna's clothes today to pack a load up to make space and I can't believe how much stuff she has, it would be nice to have another girl to get use out of it all again. And it would be nice for her to have a little sister. I'd be equally happy with a boy too though (I hope ! :haha:).

We had the screening test with both the last 2 pregnancies, I guess we will again, not that it would change my opinion on having the baby or not but like you said sometimes it better to be prepared.:baby:

I hope you've had a nice day and aren't too tired today? Any new symptoms to report? I'm not overly tired but seem to have really dry skin around my mouth and oily skin elsewhere, I normally have really good skin bar when I'm pregnant and so it begins. No beautiful pregnancy glow here !!!:headspin:

Your lines look awesome by the way!!

xxxxx


----------



## teacup

Ooh let's see your tests from this morning! :happydance: I'm obsessed with testing too! I did a CB digital today and got 2-3 weeks! I hadn't had time to drink anything, and hadn't been to the loo for 3 hours, so thought - excellent testing conditions! :haha:

I have been getting this sharp pain if I stand up suddenly, is it round ligament pain do you think? My wireless bras arrived that I ordered online, but they don't fit properly, so I'll have to continue wearing my wired one and being in pain! :dohh: It's hard going bra shopping with a toddler in tow. 

I would love another girl, I want Ida to play sweet games with her little sister. Every time I ask her though she says she wants a brother, and I have a feeling it is a boy! I would be happy either way, but have good memories of playing with my sister when I was little, so want Ida to have that too. I played with my brother too, but not so much. 

Those ideas for telling OH sound really cute! I wish I told OH in an interesting way, rather than showing him a super faint line at every angle, and saying 'Can't you see it!?' :haha:

Today was exhausting because my sister dropped her three boys over my house while she went shopping! I'm pooped now! Also, this morning we went to the park to meet Ida's little friend. After the park, her little friend started to run towards the road, so I ran after her and grabbed her, holding her at arms length so she wouldn't kick my tummy! :haha: But I think I def overdid it today. How was your day? Xxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Sorry mad busy weekend with OH's family. It was hectic but met a new arrival, another gorgeous little niece, Sienna wasn't all that interested in her bar when she was being fed or sucking on her dummy. She normally seems obsessed at my brother's but maybe she's more comfortable there.

Excellent news on the test being 2-3 weeks !!:thumbup::happydance::dance: 

The last time I tested was Saturday, I officially decided it was time to quit for now. I also got a 2-3 weeks, so at least means the Thursday one was just too soon. I think this ties in with the dates, so I am officially going to go with a due date of 25th October for now. I think I'd like to do a VBAC this time, I had to have an emergency C section with Sienna after being in labour for 24 hours and getting to 10cm and pushing stage but her heart rate stopped completely, so it was a mad rush to get her out. Last time I was hoping for a VBAC too but was conscious of the low success rates so close to the last c-section, this time I should have more of a chance. I did deliver our little angel naturally, so I'm hoping I'd be able to do it again but with a full term baby.

Get hubby to look after Ida one weekend morning and go out on your own bra shopping. I did this a few months ago and spent 3 hours in Marks & Spencers just trying bra's on, was SO good to have the independence to do that without a child or husband waiting for you. I got some nice comfy bits as well and hubby pointed out how happy it made me for ages !!:smug:

I don't have a sister and still get jealous of other people's relationships with their sisters, I'd like to give Sienna what I didn't have. But equally, a boy would be exciting as it'd be so different. A healthy baby I guess is all we can really truly hope for.[-o&lt;

I know what you mean about showing OH pregnancy test, that's exactly how I've done it in the past. It's crazy but I realised the other day this is my 10th pregnancy, I didn't think it in a sad way, I thought about it in a funny way with how much must I have spent on pregnancy tests in my lifetime already so far?!:wacko: This is what made me think I need to stop testing with this pregnancy. :laugh2:BUT... I've still got a cheeky digital one left (and numerous other tests) might use the digi end of this week.

Wow your Friday sounded really busy, aren't Friday's meant to be the start of the weekend?!:headspin: I had a chilled day with some work and some tidying and cleaning around the house. I had an orthodontist appointment too, I've got slightly wonky teeth, nothing major but enough for me to think I should do something. He suggested I get Invisalign, basically clear retainer type things that you change every 2 weeks, they move your teeth ever so slightly with each change. It takes around a year to 18 months. It's really expensive and although I can afford it I'm conscious I'm spending a lot at the moment, I'm self funding an MBA too (I don't like to take things too easy it would seem!). The MBA is ok, as I'll have to put it on hold to have baby etc, so I won't have to spend anymore on it whilst it's on hold. But not sure I should spend this tonne of money on my teeth. I'd have to brush my teeth everytime I ate anything and I remember how badly my gums bled during previous pregnancies. I had to tell the dentist I was pregnant and he said that didn't matter but I think he would say that, he wants my money ! Hubby thinks I should totally get my teeth done but he doesn't know about the little Bobbin still and also he'd have me at the plastic surgeon's getting a full overhaul given the chance !! Lucky *I'm* happy in my own skin !

So my NHS appointment came through, it's for 28th March, I'll be 10 weeks then. Now debating whether I should 

a) move it to an earlier date
b) leave it and just wait it out
c) book a private scan for 7-8 weeks

I don't like internal scans and that's what's putting me off having one at 7-8 weeks. But if I did have one, at least I'd know if it was viable around then or not. What do you think?

The sharp pain you have sounds like a good sign, it's your uterus stretching I suspect. And the being exhausted is a good sign too. I've just had a burning in my lower back, I have a tilted uterus though, so suspect it's something to do with that. Otherwise nothing :shrug:, I'm officially due AF tomorrow (I know silly cycles).:wacko:

Have you got much on for this week? The weather's changed here, it's much warmer today xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Tests 18-02-17.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## teacup

Hi Aleeah! Congratulations on your new little neice! That's good that Sienna was excited about her having her milk and sucking on the dummy. Ida is just growing out of a naughty phase of saying 'I don't like the baby' whenever there is someone smaller or cuter than her. It's so embarrassing, she's doing it less now thankfully. 

Great test progression! Yayyyy for the digital 2-3 weeks! :happydance: Here is my test from yesterday. I only have one digital left, which I'll do next weekend. Then I'll (try to) stop. :haha:

I think I'm due 26th October (day before my birthday and 3 days before Ida's!) as I ovulated on the 2nd February, but the midwives would say 20th October based on AF I guess. I am hoping to have a c-section, just because I had a terrible experience with labour ending in an emergency c-section and it would be nice to start looking after the baby without 3 days of exhaustion. I was so exhausted and drugged-up by the time Ida was born that I hardly remember her actual birth. I do like the idea of natural birth, but my sisters have both had their babies stuck during pushing resulting in a lot of tearing and cuts which scares me that I would have the same problem. :nope:

Two of my friends are expecting babies and are hoping for VBACs too. I'm just not brave enough! Though being sliced open for a c section isn't very nice either... it's so hard to decide! 

I'm so sorry about your late term loss :hugs: that must have been so hard for you. This will be your rainbow baby for sure. Xxxxx 

I think hold off the dental treatment until after pregnancy, my gums bleed during pregnancy too, and you could risk a gum infection if you keep aggravating them too frequently. 

Yayyyy for 10 week scan! :happydance: I would hold out until 10 weeks or move it to 8 weeks if you can't wait? 

I have a tilted uterus too! Although I'm not sure if that corrects itself after one pregnancy? It made it difficult for the sonographer to do measurements which was annoying. 

This is our last week before our week off work starts! :happydance: We have a night booked at a hotel at the end of next week, and are staying a couple of nights at OH's parents. 

I still need to ring the midwife team to make my first appointment. Will ring this afternoon I think. Would be nice to have a scan date to look forward to. :thumbup: 

I decided to hold off buying maternity bras until after the scan, I thought I didn't want to tempt fate. I did buy myself some new trousers at the weekend, they won't last me long but they look nice (and are dark purple!) 

How are you feeling? When is OH's birthday - do you see plan to tell him then? :happydance: xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







_20170219_193813.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Aleeah

Hey there !

I actually thought it was really cute that Ida says "I don't like the baby "!:flower: I can imagine it's less cute for you but I think it's sweet. It's weird how they pick up on phrases and then just latch onto them. Sienna keeps referring to me and OH in particular as hers, so "My Mama" and "My Daddy". Initially it was cute but now it's less cute, I guess they get territorial at this age, perfect for me and you looking to introduce another rivilary into the mix for them !!:wacko::haha: It's all good though, I was worried Sienna would end up a spoilt little sh1t of an only child :hissy:, so will be good to break that soon.

That test is A-Mazing !!! Like wow !!! I had a test like that with Sienna, I conceived her straight after a twin pregnancy miscarriage. I got given that classic advice of test again in 3 weeks time and the test should be negative, if not then something's been left behind. So I forgot to test 3 weeks later but tested around 5 weeks later as I had a recurrent miscarriage clinic appointment and thought that's the first thing they'll ask me. And it looked just like your test!! I posted on here and lots of people said the test was faulty :haha:. We were using contraception too :wacko:!! So your lines are beyond perfect for a sticky sticky sticky bean !!!

Agree with your due date and the midwives putting you at 20th October, that's the same as me. But because of the strangeness I had earlier on in the year I think they'll just use the 10 week scan as a good way of dating me (that's what the doc said to me on the phone). I basically had some issues with my pituitary gland end of last year, they suspected a tumour, so that was fun to deal with but thankfully I got the all clear and we didn't hang about to try as it made me realise I shouldn't put things off until I'm certain as I may regret it later on in life.

So sorry you had such a horrific labour, sounds really awful. I totally get the c-section next time decision, OH would much rather I had a c-section too. Our local hospital since Sienna was born has become a midwife led hospital so if I chose to have a c-section I'd have to travel much further to go to a bigger hospital for all my appointments. So for now I'm sticking with VBAC decision but I'm sure I'll get swayed closer to the time.

The tearing women end up going through scares me too, so many horror stories around and the chance of a success is lower after a c-section so it's definitely worth pondering. So lovely you've got 2 friends expecting again as well. I feel quite late to this pregnancy game, out of our antenatal friends, there was 7 in total only me and one other haven't had baby number 2 yet. I think it'll be a physically lonely journey for me here as since I had Sienna a lot of the groups etc I went to have closed down but all 3 of my SILs don't work, so I can always go stay with brothers etc during maternity leave and moan about the sleepless nights etc !!:haha:

I totally agree with your very good advice about the dentist, I'm going to put it on hold until I'm clear of baby hormones etc.:thumbup: And I also think you're right about leaving the scan till 10 weeks, there's no point in moving it earlier as I'll see a lot less and worry. I agreed with the doctor I wouldn't book a midwife appointment until after the scan. It's such a long appointment and for me it's then it all becomes real and I'd rather know it is real before having that appointment. Do let me know when your appointment is though and how you get on?

Very jealous of your week off, sounds fabulous!:dance: How are you feeling? I felt like symptoms hit me hard yesterday, I was attached to the sofa the whole evening, much to OH's annoyance. He thinks I'm coming down with his cold but I know it's just pregnancy congestion I always get. Do you ever get that? Have you had any more bleeding nose incidents?

I love the sound of your dark purple trousers!!:yipee: I always want to buy stuff with colour but bottle it. They'd be nice to brighten up any day I'm sure. I've got ASOS Premier, so free next day delivery on anything and free pick up returns. It's always useful for maternity clothes last minute etc so I'm hoping I'll get some use out of it. Sienna was born in June so I had lots of late maternity summer dresses but I guess this time I'll need more winter stuff. Plus I liked living in my maternity clothes for a bit after having her. I get you not wanting to tempt fate with the pregnancy bra's though, hopefully it won't be too long till you have your scan. 

I'm sticking with telling OH on his birthday next week. We've got the afternoon of his birthday off work and are going out for a long lunch with Sienna. I decided to go for both ideas for now, I'll pick whichever one looks better. I'll post pics when they're complete, I ordered loads of stuff yesterday.

So weird I'm not officially due my AF until today, so after today I'm officially late. 

When do you think you'll tell friends and close family? xxxxx


----------



## teacup

Thanks! I was pleased with that dark line too! :haha: I only have my digital left now which I think I'll use on Sunday maybe. 

Neither of my pregnant friends know that I'm pregnant. I've actually been avoiding them because I find it too awkward not mentioning it! They both think that I decided to never have another child (because I did basically say that a few months ago). I tried to convince myself that one child is fine, and anymore would be too much stress. But then I got so broody! I wanted a pet, but OH wouldn't let me get one, so I said 'Well what about another baby?' and he said yes! :haha: Also, an old lady recently said to him that you should have more than one child, so that when you are gone they will have someone else to lean on. I want Ida to have a sibling to play games with and make good memories.

I told Ida last night that her little friend was going to have a baby brother or sister, and she said 'I want a baby brother or sister!' which I thought was really cute. :cloud9: Has Sienna said if she would like a brother or sister?

I don't really have much in the way of symptoms anymore weirdly, :shrug: my boobs are a lot less sore and I haven't had the nose bleed thing for over a week now. I hope it's not a bad sign! Even my stuffy nose isn't very stuffy anymore. I read back through my posts from when I was pregnant with Ida and I said the exact same thing, so I'm hoping all is well. 

I'm LOVING your ticker! :happydance: Really mine should be 6 days less as well. 

It's so exciting that you'll be telling OH soon, I can't wait to see the pics of your ideas and to hear how it all goes! :yipee:

I won't tell friends and family until after the scan. When do you plan on telling friends and family? I bought some pregnancy vitamin tablets at the pharmacy the other day and the girl who served me knows me from school. I was hoping she wouldn't comment on what I was buying (and be professional) but she said 'So are congratulations in order?' I said 'Yes, but no one knows yet'. I wish I said 'no, these are for my sister' but I'm so hopelessly honest. :dohh: She better not tell anyone. 

Yayy that your AF is now officially late! xxxxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Good job on saving the digital :thumbup:, I'm wondering if I should use mine on Saturday or Sunday or till next week so hubby can get involved.

It's so weird that you didn't want to have another child until recently. I felt the same way. Before Sienna I wanted to have a baby, I never thought about how many, I just knew I had so much love to give and I just needed to do this thing, I needed to become a Mum. It was a difficult road to get Sienna but from the moment she started kicking she was mine, all mine. No sharing with OH but all mine. I feel like she's absorbed all the love I give her and amplified it a billion times over. I genuinely still pinch myself everyday, I can't believe she's mine. She's more than perfect to me, she's the most amazing little person, more than I could ever have imagined. People asked me if I didn't want another because they wanted to know if I thought she was difficult and it'd put me off. But the simple truth was to me she was too perfect, there was no room for another. 

OH desperately wanted to have another child, well he wants another 2 ! :haha: It's the first time I feel like I actually listened to someone, like really listened with an open heart. He didn't convince me as such, I just heard what he meant. And I'm beyond happy, I have those funny feelings of wanting this baby secret away from OH, not on my own this time though but to share with Sienna. I haven't explicitly told her, as learnt she has a huge mouth. But in my head I feel like I have, I imagine her playing with a friend for life. Sorry that's all a bit deep!!:wacko: Feeling emotional today, must be the hormones and one of the ladies from the other forum posted she thinks she's having a miscarriage or chemical and her story got me all sad for her.:sad2:

I still think it's really weird our worlds have collided like this again in this way. I know people have children all the time and then go onto to have second ones but this us thing there's so many similarities, I love it !:yipee:

So cute Ida said she wants a little bubba brother or sister !! She sounds like such a sweet little girl!!

I'm sure the no symptoms is a good thing, when I was pregnant with the twin pregnancy I had no fun crazy sickness, only proper symptom I've had with any pregnancy so far. 

Feel free to gloss over and not read this if it's TMI !! :rofl::ignore:
I have the dreaded symptom I was hoping to avoid but it appears to have come earlier than normal.... constipation! No joke, we had a poo knife last time. I had to use it to cut my mahoosive poo's up before I flushed because EVERYTIME I went for a number 2 I blocked the toilet. No matter whose house or where I went. Can you imagine if I was randomly stopped by police and searched and they discovered this poo knife on me?!?!:loopy: I'll wait it out till 3 months and then see if the doc will give me anything to help.

Oh bummer about the girl behind the counter !!!:headspin: You think she'd have been discreet!!! I'm sure she's not allowed to tell anyone, so I'd not worry about that if I were you. But that is the stuff of nightmares. I don't know what notes they give you in Dorset but in Oxfordshire they have these big huge blue folders. They don't even fit in my biggest handbag, I was thinking if I don't tell hubby where am I going to hide the notes, in a suitcase?!?!:laugh2: I think most of the village knows when someone's pregnant as they must notice women hauling these huge blue files around.

Any new symptoms to report today? I'm still impatiently waiting for nephew to be born safely, he was due yesterday. I'll be over within a shot and can't wait to get more new baby cuddles in. I'm suddenly interested in newborns again :haha:

xxxx


----------



## teacup

Haha! Poo knife! :rofl: I got constipation when I was pregnant with Ida, and had to see the doctor because it was giving me bad tummy pains. I found drinking lots of water helped, and staying away from stodgy food like chips. I hope your constipation isn't so bad this time and that your poo knife can stay locked away! :haha: The worst thing for me when I was pregnant was trapped gas - it made me almost faint once because of the pain from it. I hope I don't have that so bad this time.

We get a white folder I think for our pregnancy notes, it's A4 and certainly wouldn't fit in my handbag. I'll have to tuck it into Ida's changing bag this time to hide it from prying eyes! I know what you mean, they aren't discreet at all. I also think pregnancy tests should be more discreet. I had to wrap mine up in two carrier bags to hide the packaging in case my family saw them in the cupboard! 

I haven't had much in the way of symptoms for a couple of days. Feeling very tired, and very hungry. My boobs are a little tender and my nipples are very sore (noticed after pulling my towel on after my shower this morning - ouch!) Also, I have a mini bump! I've been trying to hide it under baggy jumpers, it's going to be tricky when I stay with OH's parents next week because my pyjamas show the bump off. Also, the bump is much bigger in the evening! I'll try to upload a pic of it soon. How about you? Have you got a little bump yet? 

I worked my last day of work today before my week off. :happydance: It will be a relief to just chill out, I find it exhausting pretending to not be pregnant. My colleague is the husband of one of my friends that are pregnant, and he was talking about the baby today. I mentioned a few details about Ida's birth and he said 'I can see why you don't want another one!' and I was just thinking, 'I AM having another one!' But didn't say it of course. I wish I hadn't told so many people I planned to stop at one baby, it will make them all think this is an accident! 

Was this the first month you tried? We tried the previous cycle too. But we didn't decide to TTC until I was basically ovulating then. 

I have my midwife appointment for Tuesday. I remember from last time that it's quite pointless because all they do is tell you your due date, but at least they organise the 'booking in' appointment, which I think needs to be before 10 weeks for certain blood tests. Have you got a date for your booking in appointment yet? 

How is your week going? Xxxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

I know so crazy about having a poo knife :wacko::haha: OH LOVES to tell EVERYONE about it, like literally anyone that cares to listen. He likes embarrassing me.:blush: I've tried drinking tonnes of water, prune juice, apple juice, anything anyone suggests but I've come to realise it's just what happens with me. In all fairness they wanted to operate after Sienna, it was a bit of a mess down there but I didn't want them to and it only got worse with the last pregnancy, so have resigned to requiring a knife and this happening everytime. I will get it fixed after this baby though.

Oh not good about the trapped gas, I can imagine that being really painful too.

Good idea about hiding the notes in Ida's changing bag!:thumbup: Will you take her to your appointments? I was thinking I'd love to take Sienna along, I think she'd find it all fascinating but I'm going to lay off taking her until I know it's all ok.

Nothing seems discreet pregnancy related and yet they tell you to keep it quiet for the first 3 months and then package everything in bright colours and huge boxes, you're so right about the pregnancy tests being so indiscreet too.:wacko:

I'm with you on the hunger front, it's almost crippling, I'm thinking about what I'm going to eat next before I've finshed what I'm eating now !!:haha: I did weigh myself expecting to have put on some weight but I'm the same as I was a few months back. So cute you have a mini bump!:happydance: It's mad crazy how quickly it shows second time around, I was pretty much showing straight away and for sure felt kicks at around 14 weeks. Considering it took till 19 weeks with Sienna I found it strange I could feel so much so early on.:wacko: I don't have a bump yet, if anything I look slimmer than I'm used to but that might be because my boobs for sure have got bigger. Something I thought might not happen this time, it didn't with Sienna so much or the last baby but did with some of the others. 

I'm so jealous of your week off ! I'm sure you'll enjoy every second of it. I can imagine it's awkward at work, I rarely have to see or talk to anyone at work, so I find it easier to stay under the radar and then turn up with bump one day. I did that last time and a lot of people still didn't realise I was expecting, I was wearing a skater dress and was around 5 months pregnant but I guess the dress hid it well. 

I hate it when people mention the birth and say you wouldn't want to do that again!:gun: I always want to say well actually yes I do, I'd go through worse to know my daughter was safely in this world. I'm with you on wish I hadn't told so many people I didn't want to have another one. OH was literally going around and telling anyone and everyone he wanted to try again in a bid to change my mind but all it did was make me aggressively say no chance. Now I feel like everyone's going to think I was pushed into it by him, when in fact he'd dropped it completely and it was me that turned to him and said I'm as 100% sure as I possibly can be I want this. Why else would I spend a fortune on ovulation tests and take my prenatals etc ready for this?!:headspin: This was in fact our first month trying, we went skiing last month and I was hoping I wouldn't ovulate whilst away as Sienna was in our room too and I didn't want to feel pressured but luckily I ovulated after we got back. I'm still surprised, I shouldn't be, OH has 100% record of always delivering month 1, it's me that seems to fail us :nope:. I'm loving laughing at him for not delivering this month though, I can tell it annoys him !!! He's going to be so peeved with me when I tell him I've been pulling his leg :rofl:.

I think we tend to just have a booking in appointment only here. It lasts a few hours and they take all sorts of pointless details from you. I'm reserved with this sort of stuff though, I normally don't have a booking in appointment until I have at least 1 scan under my belt, with Sienna I didn't have it until I was 14 weeks (I still had lots of scans but arranged those directly with the hospital). I spoke to my GP and he said I can book in for the booking in appointment whenever I feel comfortable. I think I'm going to wait to speak to Will but try and get it for early April after my 10 week scan.

I decided I couldn't wait for my nephew to arrive any longer, so I've camped at my brother's house and left Sienna at home with hubby. I think we all needed some breathing space, hubby was taking Sienna's clingyness to me personally, and Sienna was being super clingy after me having her so much last week. I think a few days together on their own will do them good.

One of my biggest symptoms at the moment is rage !!:growlmad: I'm so angry with OH all the time!! I guess him not knowing is not helping but he keeps telling me to do this and that telling me I'm being lazy if I sit and watch TV in the evenings (I normally can't sit still so end up ironing etc). And I just want to punch him ALL the time now. It's nice to get away, be stress free and spend some time with my nieces and then I can go back and finish planning hubby's big surprise reveal and then do it and it's over, he's on board too.


Hope you have a lovely break :hugs: xxxx


----------



## teacup

I have been snappy too! It was worst last week though, I was so crabby! I felt bad for OH as he has been really kind and helpful. 

Ida was so fussy tonight and wouldn't even try the chicken casserole I made for dinner. :growlmad: All she seems to eat at the moment are sausages or roast dinners. Is Sienna going through a fussy phase? It drove me mad that Ida wouldn't even try it! 

I was so tempted to do my digital today, but really I am only just 5 weeks today so I don't know if it would say 3+ yet. I'll wait until Saturday or Sunday I think. 

I wonder if I can just make a booking in appointment instead. :coffee: Perhaps I'll ring tomorrow to check, because it's annoying walking all the way to the doctors to just be told my due date that I already know. :dohh:

Time is going very slowly, I want to get to 12 weeks! Will you be taking the full year for maternity leave? We were thinking about sharing the maternity leave so OH can have a couple of months off work maybe. You can take it in blocks together now I think, so if OH and I both had two months together then it would just mean I have to go back to work two months earlier. 

I hope your nephew arrives soon! :happydance: That's exciting! Has your SIL's due date gone passed now? Xxxxxxx


----------



## teacup

Oh and here is my mini bump photo! My new trousers are already a little too tight! :dohh: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







_20170223_202941.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Aleeah

YOUR BUMP IS SO CUTE!! I love how you're showing already !!! I've no idea how you're going to keep it hidden though, it's very much a baby bump :baby:

I'm actually relieved you said you've been snappy too ! I thought it was just me these days and maybe not even pregnancy related. :haha: Oddly though I'm loving Sienna more, I guess you start thinking my days as only your mummy are now outnumbered so I best get all my cuddles in! I'm feeling so guilty about leaving her behind now, apparently she's been a mare for OH, she's potty trained but decided to pee on the floor on what he said was on purpose. She NEVER does that !! :wacko:

I guess it's normally for them to get fussy at this age, I feel like they've learnt they can have an opinion and love exercising that right. It's painful. One of nieces is 1 years old and the cuddliest little girl, listens to everything and is just a dream. I miss my Bobbin being like that !! :haha:

Exciting that the digital is impending !!:happydance: I didn't bring it with me and no idea what time I'll be home tomorrow so earliest I could do it is Sunday but still toying with keeping it to do with hubby. 

So lovely you're talking of sharing the leave, I'd love to do that. I think OH says he'd love to but I'm not so sure he means it. When it comes down to it he freaks out, plus he's just been promoted at work, so won't work out for him I don't think. I would love it if he did though. Knowing my luck I'll end up with another breast feeding monster and won't be able to share it anyway. I took off 9 months with Sienna, I think I'd like to take a year off this time but I do get itchy feet about going back to work when I've been off a while. I'll have the MBA to keep me busy too, so I might not go back as quickly as last time and I'm unlikely to go back full time. I regret going back full time last time and tried to go part time this time last year but was told I'd have to change roles to do that and be office based, so decided to stay full time but work from home.

Getting to 12 weeks seems so ridiculous doesn't it?!:wacko::wacko::wacko: I suppose because both our pregnancies were planned we had hopes and expectations way before conception etc, so in all honesty I feel like I've been pregnant for months and months already :haha:. 

Nephew isn't going to make an appearance whilst I'm here I don't think. So ANNOYING ! I won't be able to get back for at least a week if not 2 weeks :growlmad:.

How's your break going? Were you hit with the winds from Doris yesterday?? Like wow !! The drive down for me was CR-A-ZEEEE!!!

xxxx


----------



## teacup

Aww that's a shame that your nephew won't be born in time for your stay. Is your SIL overdue yet? 

Ida missed her nap today and was a pickle all afternoon! Normally I take her out in the pushchair for a nap if she doesn't sleep in her bed, but I didn't have the energy today. 

I did my digital! I couldn't wait any longer! :haha: It was 3+ which brightened up my exhausting afternoon. :happydance:

I know what you mean about the time seeming so much longer because of the planning and ttc. Also it makes it worse being almost a week behind the midwives dates! 

OH doesn't start his time off until Saturday afternoon, so at the moment it doesn't feel like a break. But not long now! I rang the doctor and they said I don't need an appointment before my booking in appointment, so they gave me the midwives number so I can register. Which is much easier! :thumbup:

That's good that Sienna is potty trained! Oh no about weeing on the floor on purpose though, hopefully it's just a one-off, probably in protest that mummy is away. 

We didn't even leave the house yesterday so didn't feel the effects of Doris! :haha: I made sure we went to the park today to enjoy the sunshine, it feels lovely and spring like lately. 

Are you having a nice time staying at your brother's house? Have a lovely weekend! Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







_20170224_160349.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Aleeah

Weekend was busy again, I came back just before lunch on Saturday and then the sickness hit. I felt so rough, was retching all afternoon until I ate some toast. I think I would feel sick if I didn't eat often, it seems hunger makes me want to barf?!:wacko:

I did my digital yesterday too and it was 3+ and came up really quickly, so was very relieved. Awesome you got 3+ too, are you feeling more confident now?:happydance:

Sis in law is STILL overdue !!:wacko: She was due last Tuesday, I feel for her, she's getting so many people asking "is the baby here yet?!".:coffee: It's her 3rd and she never goes overdue, wondering if her dates are even right as she fell pregnant without a period after the last bubba.

Did you register with the midwife, when's your first appointment? My silly 10 week scan seems like a liftetime away. If this pregnancy is viable I can imagine OH will announce it to the world over Easter, as we have family over and although that would be so lovely I'd really rather wait it out for as long as possible. But we shall see. I did think on Saturday whilst I was retching into the toilet I've got to tell him, he needs to help me as he was very unsympathetic, he thought I'd had some wild night out the night before :haha:. But I felt upset telling him that way after everything so I've cracked on with making the announcement stuff so it's ready for if I have a weak moment before Wednesday. I'll likely wait as want DD to be there too.

Hope your break took off after hubby finished work and you've had/or are having fun at in-laws? It's nice going to in-laws, I feel I can kick back a bit with Sienna and she can get attention from elsewhere.

Sienna's wee incident I hope was a one off, we were out all day yesterday and she didn't have any accidents, so fingers crossed.

I'll post pics once I've finished the announcements! Have you been up to much whilst away?? xxxxx


----------



## teacup

Hi Aleeah! Yayyyy that you got 3+ as well on your digital! :happydance: I'm getting pee-on-a-stick withdrawal symptoms now! I'm being strong though and am not buying any more! :haha:

Feeling super exhausted lately. Ida didn't wake up until 8am this morning, so I shouldn't have been tired, but I had a nap at 2pm and didn't wake up until 4.30pm! Ida was still asleep so we had to put her to bed late tonight. I fancy another sleep now! :haha: I never had this super exhaustion when I was pregnant with Ida, but then I didn't have a toddler to keep me busy,

Retching is a wonderful symptom! I haven't got it yet, but it shows how super snuggled in your bubba is! :happydance: I had retching from 7 weeks when I was pregnant with Ida, so I'm expecting that to start in a week or two. 

Yep I registered with the midwife team, and they said that I'll receive an letter with my booking in appointment soon. She asked me on the phone if I wanted a home birth. :rofl: I said 'No, I want a c-section as I had an emergency c-section last time' and she just said 'well you can talk about that at your booking in appointment.' So not sure whether they will let me or not. I have been in two minds about it lately, but I just know that the baby will get stuck as that is what happened with my sisters. Also, when Ida was born she had a wide head :haha: so knowing my luck so will this baby! 

How are you feeling about the VBAC? I sort of wish I was brave enough and still may change by mind regarding the c-section. I don't like the thought of being cut open. :sick:

SO excited to see your announcements made up for tomorrow! :happydance: Are they all finished and ready? Are you telling Sienna as well tomorrow? 

We spoke about telling Chris's parents when we stay with them on Thursday for the weekend, but we will try not to. It is much nicer telling everyone after the scan. I know I would play it down otherwise and say 'it's early days, we haven't had a scan yet' which would be a shame. 

Yes Easter weekend would be when we would be announcing our pregnancy to family probably too, I hope we can have a scan before then! Is the doctor going by the first day of your last period for your 10 week scan? That will at least bring it forward a little. 

I tentatively suggested an early private scan to OH and he said no. I guess I'll just have to wait! He made a delicious roast lamb dinner for me tonight and gave me the last bit of lamb, saying 'well, you are the pregnant one' and then Ida shouted 'Pregnant!? Pregnant!?' I don't think she knows what it means, but it was so funny! She sounded outraged for some reason! :haha:

Our week off is going so quickly so far, and we haven't had any big days out because the weather has been so rubbish. We tried to take Ida to an animal park on Sunday, but then she fell asleep in the pushchair before we got there, and then it started lashing with rain and the wind was cold so we went home again without seeing the animals! :haha: Luckily she forgot where we were going and didn't seem disappointed when she woke up at our house. 

Hope everything is okay with you! Have you got any day out planned for OH's birthday? Xxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Totally with you about the withdrawal from the pee on a stick, I still have 4 tests left in the drawer (I ALWAYS like having back ups) but am so far resisting temptation. :wacko:

My nephew was finally born last night, big baby at 8lbs 10oz, shares same birthday as OH and my Dad. He's the first little boy born after my Dad passed away so it means a lot he picked this day to be born. He looks so cute in the pics I got sent, literally just perfect.:cloud9:

The super exhaustion is SUCH a good sign !!:dance: I never seem to have it which is really annoying, as I just get insomnia so I'm more tired than ever because I'm not sleeping well at all. I get so hot, I have both our bedroom windows open at night and I'm still hot outside the duvet. OH said it's hot in our bedroom too, so glad it's not totally pregnancy related. I can imagine it is exhausting for you with Ida, I do applaud you :bodyb:, they're at an age where they get bored so easily, I find it hard to keep Sienna entertained for very long.

I only had retching with the twin pregnancy but then it was ALL the time, it was horrific. This time it's only happened twice, so hoping that's it. My pregnancies are normally fairly non eventful on the symptoms side.

They will give you the option of a c-section again, I was offered it last time. SO funny she asked if you wanted a home birth!! I'm well tempted, I imagine myself to be this amazing earth mother that birthed her child at home \\:D/ .... in reality I'd be a banshee screaming for pain relief !!:rofl: 

My lovely amazing doctor called me yesterday evening to ask how my scan went....:shrug: Instantly thought... "sh1t !!! It must've been on 28th Feb and not March !!!!":confused: But thankfully he just assumed I'd already had it as he'd requested it early. He was pretty peeved I'd been booked in so late, so he's seeing me late tomorrow to go over my weight and go through other things. He's expecting a miscarriage, I could tell, I don't blame him, the odds are against me but I am so grateful he's trying to be proactive about it. Apparently I'm being upgraded to silver care from now, so should get a scan appointment really soon. Basically he needs a scan so they can see how baby is etc, and then they can test my hormone levels to make sure they are where they should be based off of babies growth. Then they can calculate if I need any additional supplements or not. I did think "I want platinum care !!":haha: 

He seems to be hung up about my weight, I think he'll feel different when he sees me and remembers how short I am, I'm fairly in proportion, obviously would have a problem if I was a 6 foot lady but being 5 foot 3 inches my weight's fine I feel.

I totally get the playing it down if you tell before scan. I'm so optimistic for you but get you'll feel more comfortable once you have the scan under your belt. How's your bump coming along? I still don't have one but that might be because the roll of belly fat I acquired thanks to the last baby :oops:. Doctor doesn't want to date it, he wants the scan to determine the date, I've read up online and actually it's very accurate to date via an early scan. I think I'll just go into the appointment and tell them when I fully believe I ovulated and let them date me from there, I say I can't remember when AF was. I was 15 days over with Sienna and I don't feel she was an overdue baby when she was born, they messed my dates up and I got so worried towards the end about being overdue. So this time I don't want to end up in the same place, even if it's just by 5 days.

Bummer about the early scan, men are annoying and always say no to all that stuff !:x Me and OH had the biggest argument last night, his job always comes before anything else. I get he's stressed at the moment because of his new role but I asked if he could come back from the office a little early on Thursday as I had an appointment at 5.30pm with the doctor. He didn't even ask what it was for, you'd think I asked him to cut his arm off or something [-(. He was like no way, it's not important etc etc. I get he doesn't know but I felt very alone last pregnancy and I'm dreading it happening all over again. I know the man I met and married, I get he's selfish in so many ways but just wish he was more supportive sometimes. It's also annoying as my brother's are the other way, they're so over the top with their wives I can't help but get a little jealous :mrgreen:. I don't want all of that, it would be too much for me, I like my independence but some help now and again would be good. I never mention it but he seems to forget I earn a third more than him, so my job is important too but yet I take all the responsibility of looking after Sienna, making sure she gets to childminders, picking her up, dinners, looking after her when childminder has holidays etc. I work all that around my job. In hindsight he was an a55hole last night and I for sure overreacted. We made up fairly quickly and after telling him about bubba I guess he'll get it a bit more, well I hope he does !!!:haha:

SSSSOOOO cute Ida shouting out Pregnant !!:rofl: And how sweet is your hubby spoiling you with dinner ! I love a roast, can't beat them. I bet you can't wait to see Ida as a big sister. I think we'll have to hold off telling Sienna as she's got the biggest mouth in the world and I don't want the childminder worrying she'll lose the income if we keep Sienna home during my maternity leave. If we can afford it I'd like to keep sending Sienna for some days, it would help me out and the childminder and Sienna adore each other so wouldn't want to take that away.

Your animal park story brought a smile to my face. The exact same thing has happened to us twice now, Will refuses to go back there as apparently it gives Sienna narcolepsy !!! :shy::rofl:

I'm so glad we've found eachother again, honestly, this crazy pregnancy journey is SO much easier with you than it would be on my own :hugs:

xxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Bird Announcement.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 4









Bird Announcement 2.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









Pumpkin Announcement.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 2









Pumpkin Announcement 2.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## teacup

Congratulations on your new nephew! :happydance: Aww that's wonderful that he shares a birthday with your late father, it sounds like he held on for that date. 

Wow your doctor DOES sound nice! How lovely that he phoned to check on you. I hope your appointment goes well, and that he gets you an even earlier scan. It must be reassuring that they are looking after you well. He probably isn't expecting a miscarriage, just wants to reasurre you about the pregnancy. :hugs: This baby is going to be in your arms in October, I just know it. 

Little bump is still there, and I have been alternating baggy jumpers! :haha: I have this weird wee problem that I had when I was pregnant with Ida, where I would do a wee and then feel like I hadn't done the full amount, and have to go back to do another trickle. I don't know what causes it, but it's obviously pregnancy related. Last time I blamed it on the sonographer pressing on my full bladder during my early scan, but as I have it this time as well it obviously wasn't her fault! :blush:

Sorry to hear OH wasn't very helpful with your doctors appointment, he probably was tired and grouchy maybe, I bet he felt bad later. Is it his birthday today? I absolutely LOVE your announcement gifts for him, they are wonderful! The bird one is my favourite, I'm so excited to hear his reaction. :happydance:

I have been reading up on VBAC and elective c-section, and am still none the wiser! Sounds like there are risks with both and it's really a case by case thing. I think I would likely end up with an emergency c-section anyway, so a planned one seems the best option for me, but I'll chat with the midwives etc. 

We're off to OH's parents tomorrow, I'm a bit worried how the sleeping arrangements will go, as I'm hoping Ida will just be in her inflatable toddler bed, but so long as we bring enough books for her to look at then she should be happy and go to sleep I think. Here we have a staircase though, and they don't have one, so she may just keep wandering off looking for everyone! We have a travel cot but I'm worried she's too big for it now and I don't want her hurting herself trying to climb out.

Yes I'm so glad we found each other on the forum again at the right time. :hugs: I still find it strange how in sync our cycles were! Looking forward to hearing your OH's reaction to your announcement and hearing how your doc appointment went. Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

I really hope this is a sticky baby. It went down so well with hubby yesterday. It was very emotional but he loved the announcements and was pleased I told him now and not after the 12 week scan as he said then he'd have missed out on a lot and would have been upset.:thumbup: We had a lovely day together yesterday and he woke up grinning this morning. He's gone into typical OH mode now though, as he ordered lots of things for Sienna's new room online last night, and seems to want to finish it within 2 weeks !!!:wacko: I did explain we have plenty of time but he's an organiser and hates anything hanging over him.

Funny you blamed the sonographer last time about your wee problem !!:haha: I guess for you though, it's a good sign as you know that's what happened when you were pregnant with Ida, at least you know you're getting consistent symptoms. It's probably something to do with your tilted uterus and not quite emptying your bladder because of it and the pressure on it.

Hubby recognised the bird from my announcement straight away, we had them on our wedding day and I've got a few dotted around the house as a reminder, so it was quite sentimental. And obviously using the bobbin was nice too as Sienna's nickname is Bobbin. In all fairness she very often corrects people and says "not Sienna, I'm Bobbin!". :blush::haha:

One of my other SIL's recently had a planned c-section as her baby was breech, amazingly she was only in for 24 hours ! I'd go with planned if they could guarantee that for me but I'm not sure if they could. Granted we had problems with Sienna last time but I hated being in for 4 days, I was literally crawling the walls desperate to get home.:growlmad:

It's hard with children at the age 2-3 mark with sleeping when you're away. Sienna still sleeps in a big travel cot at the childminder's but it's sort of inbetween a travel cot size and cot bed. So it's quite big. When I stay at bro's, recently, I've been putting the cot bed mattress (I bought an additional 1 piece one ages ago as was worried the other one that came with the cot bed was too thin and hard) on the floor with a duvet rolled up next to it, so it's a bit wider. It's not really big enough, as I can tell Sienna finds it too small as she rolls off it quite often but not sure what else to do at the moment as don't want to store more stuff at bro's as feel bad :wacko:. It'll get easier once they are totally used to single beds, as then they'll sleep in any bed but I get your reservations right now.

I still can't believe how in sync our cycles were as well.:happydance: I genuinely thought as soon as I say I had AF on 13th Jan and then ovulated early Feb everyone's going to be like "Whhhaaatt?! Weirdo !! That's not normal AT ALL! No chance of getting pregnant with a cycle like that".:blush: But here we both are, evidently it's more normal than I believed it to be.

Hope the journey to in-laws isn't too bad. I'll keep you posted on docs appointment xxxx


----------



## teacup

Hi Aleeah! Sorry for neglecting our buddy thread, we got back from are few days away today. We are all exhausted! Happy to be home! How are you? Did the nausea creep back again? 

We had a nice few days, OH and I had an evening out without Ida, staying over OH's parents afterwards, and then we stayed at a hotel the following night toddler free. We all stayed at OH's parents again last night. 

We managed to not tell OH's parents about the new baby, it was difficult though! I kept getting hungry but didn't want to sound like a greedy demanding guest so just starved in silence. OH said that his mum spoke to him on Saturday morning, suggesting that we should have another baby because Ida gets on so well with her cousins. :haha: He kept our secret though! 

Have you got a new date for your scan? How did your doc appointment go? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Hey there !

Sounds like you had a wonderful time away, so glad you made the most of the babysitting and got out.:happydance: I did tell OH the other day that we should get out on our own whilst we can still pay a babysitter to come and look after Sienna in the evening. We've only done that once but because we don't see her much during the week, I feel a bit mean going out without her, even though she's asleep in the evenings !:wacko: I think I'd feel better about it if I saw her more during the week.

Lovely staying in a hotel, makes you feel like the old you as a couple again doesn't it? We stayed in a hotel for my work christmas party, we took full advantage and stayed up silly late but had such a nice time, really good memories.

I'm SO impressed you managed to stay quiet about the baby, very cute MIL was prodding hubby to get on with the baby making, imagine how pleased she'll be when she finds out !:dance: I totally get about the not being able to say anything about the food, I've got loads of cereal bars this time and carry them with me and can sneak them in when I get really peckish, you should do the same.

No new date for the scan, the appointment was really non eventutful.:huh: He just took more details about when my miscarriages were and then referred me to the recurrent miscarriage clinic. In all fairness he wasn't overly optimistic for me but I wasn't expecting him to be, he can only go on past. Initially I started feeling pessimistic again but a weekend with hubby has made me feel optimistic again. 

I'm really shocked as OH texted earlier to say he'd like us to go for an early scan weekend of the 18th. Said we can book in for a private one and pay for it. I'll be around 8.5 weeks by then and I remember Sienna looked like a little fat gummy bear at that stage, would be cute to see baby and know it's ok. I'm not booking it yet though, will wait a week or so to see what comes in the post from the miscarriage clinic.

How are you feeling any new symptoms? In other news my a55 is coming into it's own, the thing I love about pregnancy is I get a bit of a bum, I say that loosely, this was me at 8 months preggo and my bum is non existent in the pic but in real life it was significant for me !! I'm looking forward to growing a booty ! xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Bump Sienna.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## teacup

Wow that's great that OH suggested an early scan! :happydance: Yes, good idea to wait to hear from the recurrent miscarriage team, they will probably give you lots of early scans for free, but it's nice to know you have a back up plan if they don't. :thumbup:

Would you leave Sienna with the childminder when you go for your scan? I'm not sure what we would do with Ida. I could make up a reason to my mum, though maybe it would be better if I told her the truth in case it didn't go well. 

I have worked out I have between 3-5 weeks before a scan. Though I haven't had a booking-in appointment yet, I thought it would have arrived in the post by now. I don't think I get a date for my scan until I've had my booking in appointment. I'm worried there won't be any scan appointment slots left soon and then I will have to wait until 14 weeks! :dohh:

Haha! Yayy for growing a booty! :happydance: I already have a round bum, but not much in the way of boobs! Pregnancy gives me bigger boobs, so that is one of the things I'm looking forward to. :haha:

I LOVE your bump in that pic, you look so slim but with a lovely big bump. I looked massive towards the end of my pregnancy when I was expecting Ida. I'm naturally quite slim, but I ate far too many chocolate sponge puddings when pregnant, I craved them all the time! I have already had a craving for chocolate cake, so I will try to control myself this time! :haha:

I'm starting to feel a little sick, mostly when I'm hungry. I retched when I smelt the sausages cooking this evening and couldn't eat them. I want bland food at the moment (or chocolate cake! Haha!). I did myself a crappy frozen pizza. I'll force myself to look for some fruit before bed so the baby can have something healthy. When I was last pregnant I ate lots of McDonald's in the first trimester. :blush:

My tummy is still round, and I keep pulling my high waisted trousers up to my boobs (so they don't cut into my bump)! :haha: I do it without thinking at work, and I'm worried people think I'm weird. How are you symptom wise? 

Ida keeps saying things like 'mummy's growing a baby' and 'a baby has fallen out of mummy's tummy' (that last one freaked me out a bit! I had to go to the loo and check!) I haven't said anything to her about the baby, so it's spooky she's saying these things. She has also been a little more affectionate with me (she's generally a Daddy's girl). 

My Dad wants to come and stay soon, but I know that I'm coming up to my retching phase where I can't stand certain smells, and he loves stinky cheeses and big fry ups. I'm not sure what to do really, I'm wondering about putting him off until April when I can hopefully tell people. 

Have you heard from the recurrent miscarriage clinic yet? I really have great feelings that your bobbin is snuggled in the right place and growing nicely. Xxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

So the clinic have booked me into a hospital 40 miles away, really not ideal but I guess I should attend the first appointment at a minimum and then try and get transferred back to my local hospital (2 miles away!). I got a phone call this morning and the appointment is for this Friday at 11am... eeeek!!!! Hubby is working, so I'll go on my own, so nervous!

It's hard about leaving Ida behind or not. I would leave her with your mum and tell her why. You'd want her to be there for you all if the worst was to happen so I'd pre-warn her. I was nervous about booking in the private scan early as I guess it might be a transvaginal and I'd hate for Sienna to witness that... I'd hate for anyone too :haha:.

I think time flies by after the booking in appointment, it becomes so real at that point. Can you call up and get it booked in yourself? Try getting it within the next week or two, then it'll be a short weight before your scan and agree at least then you'll get your scan closer to 11 weeks rather than 13 weeks !! 

I loathe my boobs, they were a ridiculous 32F before Sienna but breastfeeding made them small, so more like a 32DD/E after her and now they've got to 32F again already... I wouldn't mind if I was not pregnant but my nipples are sore already and I look like someone from Shameless most days at the moment as don't like wearing bra's !! :wacko::haha:

I don't remember being all bump, I think that pic is deceptive because it's from the side, my face was mahoosive !! I'm sure you weren't that big, any change feels massive when we're pregnant. I hate this stage though, it's like the frumpy stage.

I know sickness isn't good but it's a great sign as signs go !! I would maybe just try and put your dad off until you can tell him or tell him now. You'd rather he knew and wasn't making you feel sick etc. I don't have any obvious symptoms bar feeling sick if I don't eat often enough but that's easy enough to deal with. 

Roll on the next 5 weeks and we're in the safe zone ! xxxx


----------



## teacup

That's great that you have a scan this Friday! :happydance: Soo excited for you. How strange that it's at the hospital that's further away from you, perhaps they got confused about your location! Can't wait to see a pic of your gummy bear!

No symptoms for me this evening, except tiredness I guess. Feeling slightly paranoid now and want a scan. My booking in appointment came, it's for Wed 15th March, a day I'm meant to be at work though so I'll have to change it. :growlmad: 

In the letter pack was a letter about requesting a c section, saying that even if you've had a previous c-section it's not necessary to have another one, and they recommend natural birth. I wonder if they sent me that letter because I mentioned c-section on the phone or whether it's a standard one they send out. I'm okay about trying for a natural birth but the idea of placental abruption frightens me like anything! 

Wow 32F! Most women dream of that boob size. Mine are a pathetic 32B, I think they went up to a 34C at the end of my last pregnancy which I was pleased with. :haha:

How are you today? Has OH had progress with Sienna's room?

Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

They're down grading the hospital closest to us annoyingly :growlmad:, I can still go there if I have a midwife led pregnancy but I guess it's unlikely that'll be the case. It's such a pain to get to the hospital that's further away though, I'm not looking forward to the journey. All in all very nervous, the nurse called back and said I was going to be going to the Early Pregnancy clinic, I'm guess that means they'll want to scan me but maybe not I guess?!:wacko:

I get the whole wanting an early scan for reassurance :flower:. At least your booking in appointment isn't too far away though, maybe the midwife will book you in for an early dating scan if you tell her about how anxious you are? Bummer it's on a day you're meant to be working though.:dohh:

Well weird you got a letter about potential future c-section!:headspin: I'm sure they have to give you the option, they certainly did when I was pregnant in 2015. You've got plenty of time to make a decision, don't let the letter dictate what you do. I know someone who was pregnant with her first baby and decided she wanted a c-section as the thought of giving birth scared her, they let her have an elective c-section. Play it by ear, see how you feel as the pregnancy progresses.

Big boobs are only fun for a couple of minutes in the bedroom !:rofl: Otherwise just hassle. I wouldn't say I have nice boobs though, I look back at old pics of me before Sienna and now appreciate how good they looked then. They're ridiculously saggy after breast feeding now and my skin's so loose I never have them out, always under cover, so now they're more hassle than they're worth. I can totally see myself getting a reduction one day but obviously want to wait till babies etc are over.

The only progress made with Sienna's new room so far is I've had to move my mountain of shoes out of the wardrobe, I couldn't even bring myself to count the number of shoes I've thrown out but I suspect it's a very embarrassing number :dohh::blush:. Currently getting quotes for someone to do the wallpaper on one wall, hubby keeps offering to do it but I've seen his wallpaper skills before and they're not what I would call skills!!:headspin: He's generally very good at DIY but not wallpapering !! We've got her new bed and furniture arriving in a few weeks but the room's empty so can just put it in and then get wallpaper done if needs be.

How are you feeling? Any new symptoms to report?? xxx


----------



## Aleeah

So I was silly early for my appointment, to be expected, nerves !

:baby: Baby was measuring 7 weeks 1 day with an abdominal ultrasound (I really didn't want an internal so thankfully didn't need one). So not a million miles off from the size I expected. BUT it's implanted on the top lefthand side... I have a bicornate uterus which means it's heart shaped, it's implanted in one of the "horns" as they call them. Basically exactly where we didn't want it to be but the liklihood of it implanting there was quite high so I'm not all that surprised. It might run out of space very quickly and end in a loss or it might bed down and push my uterus out and make room for itself. Just a wait and see game now, it is annoying as I don't really feel all that more assured or not really. Still in the same limbo game counting down the weeks. If anything, I do feel a little happier though, it was flinching around all over the place. Pics not great as it was abdominal but I've attached it.

The nurse was lovely, but her last words to me will haunt me forever.... "Good luck, really good luck". WWWWHHHAAATTTT?! Why give me good luck!? Is that all that's available now?! :haha:

I asked about progesterone supplements and the nurse said they're still trying to determine if they have any use in the UK, however, they know they don't do any harm. She said some GPs will prescribe them and others won't. I've left a message for my GP to call me back, he's not back till Tuesday and I'll ask him for them then, fingers crossed it's a yes !!

Hubby seems more bothered about work to ask me how it went or to ask to see the pic :dohh: MEN !! :haha: xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Bubba 7wk 1day.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## teacup

Aww such a cute pic of the baby! :happydance: That's great news that it is the right size for your dates. Yayy that it was wriggling about lots! Sorry baby didn't implant where you wanted it to. Where did Sienna implant? I'm sure baby will push out and make itself more room. That was a silly thing for the nurse to say to you, she probably didn't mean anything by it, maybe she says it to every pregnant lady as they are leaving? I can see why you took it the way you did though. Silly nurse. :growlmad:

I changed my booking in appointment, and now it's Monday 20th, so just over a week away! My sister and her three boys (ages 1, 4, and 7) and my mum came over today. It was exhausting! I had to make everyone lunch and Ida decided to be extra whingey, which she never normally is. I didn't tell anyone about the pregnancy. When Ida wasn't happy to share her favourite book with the youngest boy, my sister said 'what she needs is a little brother or sister'. They all think I'm against having anymore so it will be a surprise I think when I tell them. 

Will you be making your booking in appointment now? 

My lower back (near my tail bone) is hurting at the moment, it feels sort of tender, I think I overdid tidying and cleaning before everyone got here. My boobs feel tender again and I feel very tired. I seem to retch a lot, at pretty much anything, even thinking about retching makes me retch! Strong food smells make me feel icky, mostly if I'm very hungry. 

How are you feeling symptoms wise? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Sienna and my last pregnancy both implanted in the middle and not into the top corners but I'm feeling weirdly more optimistic now, I've looked up the Ramzi theory and that would suggest this is a girl. I'm more optimistic as silly as it sounds but I know Sienna was a healthy pregnancy and she was a girl. I know the losses they checked were boys, so silly but thinking this will be successful because it's a girl :wacko::haha:. Reading that back, I'm mental!:haha::haha::haha::haha:

You shouldn't have too much longer to wait after your booking in appointment for your scan, so that's good about having to push your booking in appointment out at least. So funny when everyone says, Ida needs a little brother or sister... I'm so impressed you haven't said anything yet. I've bitten off so many people's heads in the past when they've asked me I think everyone's now too scared to ask, hubby was saying he thinks they'll all be too scared to congratulate as well incase I throw a b1tch fit :haha:.

I should make my booking appointment earlier, as it's currently for first week of April but still debating what to do, I don't want to jinx anything.

It's good you've got such strong symptoms, although I know they're also a nuisance. It's funny how overboard we go with cleaning before someone arrives isn't it?!:wacko: I was joking with hubby that we need someone to come over in a few weeks so it kicks me into doing a deep clean... I'm sure it's unnecessary and no-one notices though.:winkwink:

I haven't got any symptoms, bar being hot at night but I think it's got warmer anyway. We had a good weekend, Sienna was so good and we had some lovely family time together, wish all weekends were this good. How was yours? xxxx


----------



## teacup

Hi Aleeah! Sorry, had a lot of work on lately that had been stealing my spare time. That's good that you are feeling optimistic about the pregnancy, I think mum's intuition is always right. :thumbup: Surely the baby will just move into the larger space if it runs out of room? 

Have you changed your booking in appointment? The midwife turned up at our house today even though I changed the appointment! I had a voicemail on my mobile. :dohh: 

Just 5 days until my booking in appointment now. I'm really wanting a scan now. I got paranoid yesterday because I had to run like a maniac for the bus and then I was convinced I had overdone it and put baby at risk! :blush: 

Weekend was lovely thank you, we all went to the beach and Ida found a 'dragons egg' :haha: (a stone). 

My symptoms are quite non-existent again now, also I'm cold all the time which I think is strange since pregnancy is meant to make you hot? 

I had to go to the doc about my wee situation (feeling like I haven't done a full wee). I have been going for a wee about 5 times a night and I'm sure it's not doing my bladder much good. The urine test showed white blood cells and protein, and she prescribed antibiotics but has said I can wait before taking the pills until the lab results come back. 

Are you having a good week? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Look at us hitting the 9 week mark, well almost for me !!
:happydance: Yay, we're getting there !!!

Don't worry about not being able to reply, I totally get it, been manic for me too, lots of things to close out and then lo and behold I started to feel ill yesterday morning and by the afternoon I had a full blown stonking cold :cold:. Feeling sorry for myself today but not much I can do about it as still have lots to do.

I haven't changed my booking in appointment, I know I should but I'm still apprehensive about it so thinking of leaving it where it is or pushing it out further even...!:tease: Let me know how your appointment goes today. I totally get the worry but running for the bus won't do it, look at some women that continue to weight lift etc. Do you think you could get an early scan in at all? If you told the midwife how worried you are etc?

Funny Ida found a dragon's egg, like Game of Thrones !!:rofl: I love that programme, OH often says I'm the Mother of Dragons because Sienna can be a dragon sometimes :haha:. 

Did you get lab results back about your tests? My doc called up and said to be safe he's prescribed me with progesterone suppositories and more folic acid. There's no reason for it, as they haven't done bloods to check but he said no harm done if they are unnecessary. That was last Tuesday and I've still not had a chance to pick the prescription up ](*,).... the surgery closes 12-2.30pm everyday so it's difficult getting over there and back within my working day. Hubby has said he'll come with me today to make sure I pick it up. I'm not looking forward to the suppositories but I'll get used to it in no time I'm sure.

In other news, I still don't look pregnant or anything but feel the spare tyre coming in across my waist, not all that stocked about it. Hate this trimester, you have all the worry, no real signs it's all ok or not and also the horrible bloat, weight gain with not much to show for it :growlmad:.

xxxx


----------



## teacup

Yes it's exciting we're at 9 weeks now! My symptoms are quite subtle now though. But I have noticed I retch a lot if I'm hungry, especially in the evenings. How are you feeling?

Oh no, sorry you have a cold :hugs: I hope you feel better soon. Lots of honey and lemon and sleep! I hope OH is helping you lots. I'm due a cold about now, I always get one early spring and early winter. 

Booking in appointment went okay thank you, but they couldn't get any blood out my arm, so I have to go to the hospital to have my blood taken. :dohh: She said I had tiny veins :haha:

I got a little upset when she asked me how I feel about the birth, and I said I was worried it was all going to happen like before (emergency c section after 36 hours of contractions and spinal fluid headaches, with midwives taking it in turns shoving their hands up me looking for my hiding cervix). She said she would make an appointment for me to see a consultant to discuss the best option for this birth. I think I'll take Chris, because I know how insensitive they can be if you request a c section. 

I asked if I could have my scan ASAP because of previous miscarriages causing me to be anxious and she said that they can't do anything about it, and I'll have a scan at 12 weeks. :growlmad: I should get my appointment letter by the end of the week. If it's too far away then I'll get a private scan I think. 

When is your next scan? 

That's good that the doctor prescribed you some stuff that can help, he sounds like a lovely doctor, and really looking out for you. 

My urine test came back fine, so that's a relief. :thumbup:

We love GoT too! I think the next series is coming soon, I can't wait! :happydance: 

Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Firstly, SSSSOOOO cool you love GoT too !!!!:dance: We didn't start watching it until around Season 3 but have been obsessed ever since. We seriously debated calling Sienna Khaleesi but bottled it last minute. She didn't have a name for 6 weeks poor baby!:blush:

Yay to us being all GoT excited together, I love discussing after each episode, I can imagine our thread being taken over when the new season comes out.:happydance:

I've had no symptoms for a while now but my tummy is definitely hardening quite low down, so that reassures me. But the retching when hungry etc stopped a few weeks back too. It's nice having subtle symptoms though isn't it, I feel for the women on here that have things really bad. :sick:I know I'd struggle if I was really sick, I really dislike vomiting and try and avoid it at all costs, so it's nice to not feel sick or anything either. Read that back... like who enjoys vomiting?! :haha:

I've got a doppler but haven't taken it out to try it yet... don't want to worry if it's too early and I don't find anything. Weird with Sienna I didn't need to use it as had weekly scans and with last baby I didn't want to use it. This time around I want to use it but I'm nervous.:wacko:

Oh no about no blood being taken, I'm like you on that front too. I got turned away from donating blood twice before I stopped going because they couldn't get the needle in and blood out. :blush: What a pain you having to go to the hospital for it though, bet your arms are all bruised up now too?!

Good plan on taking Chris for the appointment to talk about your birthing options. They're less likely to be dismissive if you've got hubby with you. Don't get pushed into a corner about it, regardless of which county you live in etc, we all pay taxes and there's a legitimate reason for needing this op, they have to give it to you. There are huge risks with a VBAC especially given the lack of progression last time. Just stand firm and try and do some internet research so you can go in with your reasons.:hugs:

I've kept the scan I was given as my 12 week scan, it's a week today :wohoo:. I know I'll be just under 10 weeks then, so likely they'll get me back in for a follow up scan a week or so later. I was offered scans inbetween at the miscarriage clinic but it's so far away and as this one is booked in for next week I may as well keep it. Hubby seems excited which is cute.

I agree about going in for a private scan if the 12 week scan doesn't come through very quickly, hopefully it will be soon. I know with Sienna it was just after 11 weeks but with last baby it was over 13 weeks...!!:headspin:

How's work going? Are you excited about telling Ida after the scan?? xxxx


----------



## teacup

Haha! Kahleesi is a cool name! Sienna is a very beautiful name, so you chose well. :thumbup: Ida had her name just a few minutes after being born. In my delirious exhausted state I remembered that was our favourite girls name, and it just stuck! 

I forgot to mention that in the booking-in appointment they did a carbon monoxide test on me, and it came out with a reading of 10! I'm really worried now because we live by a busy road, and it might be damaging our health. It's only really busy at rush hour though, and then the traffic is a little less frequent. But level 10 is the level a regular smoker would get and I haven't smoked in my life! I hope the midwife didn't think I was lying. I'm so anti-smoking that it would upset me if someone thought I smoked. We have carbon monoxide detectors in the house, so it shouldn't be our boiler, unless it is leaking very low levels I guess. We will get it checked out. 

I guess it's nice not to be puking etc, but I do worry as symptoms are my only proof so far. There is a private scan clinic right near my work and it's so tempting to pop in. I think I'll try to wait for my scan date first, as it could just be 2 weeks away. Argh 13 weeks - I couldn't wait that long! 

Yayyyy that your scan is next week! :happydance: That's so exciting! 

Work is fine thanks, but I sit on a chair all day and I'm starting to get tail bone pain! How is your work going? 

Yes it will be really cool to tell Ida after the scan, I might film her reaction, it's bound to be funny! :haha:

Have you told Sienna yet? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

See I wish we had a favorite girls name and stuck to it from before Sienna was born. We always liked the name Sienna but decided it maybe wasn't right for us as was too rhyme-y with our surname.:wacko: But you get fined £100 if you leave it past 6 weeks to register a birth, so we went with the name Sienna at 5 weeks 6 days. Trouble was she didn't look like a Sienna at all, we thought she'd be a mix but she was totally hubby, and the only name that looked right on her was his :haha::haha::haha::haha:. Sienna suits her perfectly now though, I guess it's true, babies grow into their names.

I love love LOVE Ida's name. It's unusual and so easy to say, that was a pet peev of mine, I wanted a name that was easy to say and couldn't be shortened, Ida suits that perfectly.

OMG about your carbon monoxide reading. That's mental :headspin:. I know when we were living in Nottingham my carbon monoxide reading with Sienna's pregnancy came back high, but I think it was around 5 from memory and that's because we were literally in the city, so it was really busy and I was outside walking everywhere a lot, so think I inhaled fumes etc a lot. But 10 seems really high. I'm so like you, I've never smoked and to think the midwife might think I'd been smoking whilst pregnant would make me feel sick to the stomach! Did she have much to say why it was so high? Could her monitor have been off? Surely even if you live off a main road, it wouldn't cause a reading that high?:shrug: Like it's not summer so not as if you've got all windows open etc. Can you get a carbon dioxide reader from amazon or anything, that tells you the reading in your house by number? Or one you can try at home and with hubby and Ida? Definitely get the monitors checked and maybe call midwife back up and ask to have another check?? She'll only have to see you for 5 mins, surely she can do that so you know it wasn't a fluke or it was a fluke and you can lay it to rest?:hugs:

Exciting your scan could be 2 weeks away !!:dance: It's rare to have it post 13 weeks, I didn't want my midwife appointment until really late on and that meant that was the earliest they could get me in, so it was self inflicted I guess :dohh:. 

Not good about your tailbone, I know it may seem way too early but have you considered sitting on an exercise ball instead of a chair? Bit of a giveaway if you're in the office though !!:blush: I work from home and last pregnancy I got the ball out really early and it helped a lot, also helped with my posture so wasn't a bad thing at all. Can't say I enjoy it was much as slouching in a chair but did find it helped with tailbone issues. This time around I'm ok so far.

My work's very busy at the moment, it's financial year end, so it's all about projected budgets for next year and closing this years numbers off, so real fun stuff (!) I do like being busy during this trimester though, so it's not a bad thing.

Awesome idea about filming Ida's reaction!!:thumbup: I keep asking Sienna "where's the baby?":baby: and she either points at my stomach or sticks her own stomach out and says here! She's around a lot of pregnant mummy's in the baby groups our childminder takes her too, so I think she's getting it from there as I've not said anything in ages. Hubby wants to take her to one of the scans but I don't want to next week but have agreed to one in the future, I guess it might help her to understand what's happening.

Have you thought about how you'll tell family over Easter? xxx


----------



## Aleeah

OMG.

I thought I'd try, like why not... and I got the attached!! Is that the baby?!?! :baby:

I've started a thread on first trimester incase some of the women that have already found theirs can decipher it, what do you think?!?!?!

Just added it to youtube too: https://youtu.be/8B9gbfdtmG8

xxxx
 



Attached Files:







Doppler 22-03-17.mp4
File size: 1.8 MB
Views: 1


----------



## teacup

Yayyyy that sounds like baby to me! :happydance: also it reached 156 so that is about right for baby's heartbeat I think. That is so amazing! I had a quick listen with my doppler but couldn't hear it, though I know my uterus is tilted so that won't help. Your doppler looks really posh! Mine is a cheap angel sounds one. I didn't want to listen for too long with it because I worry about the thermal affects on the baby. Though they must be safe or they wouldn't be sold surely? 

I worked out that I'm 9 weeks tomorrow from ovulation. But 10 weeks on Friday since AF! Still not had my scan letter yet, I'm hoping it will arrive today or tomorrow. They had my address wrong because I had registered over the phone (and they mis-heard me) so I hope they updated it, otherwise my letter may never come! 

The midwife said that it could be her machine or that our boiler might be leaking low levels of carbon monoxide. I get tested again at my next midwife appointment. Yes a monitor in the house that displays the levels sounds good, I'll get one of those. :thumbup: Our current ones just detect high levels I think. 

Haha! :rofl: I think I'd find it tricky balancing on a ball at work and people would probably tease me. Our office is open plan, and everyone likes banter (except me, I'm a shy mouse!) 

Aww that's really cute that Sienna points to your tummy when you ask where the baby is. :cloud9: I can't wait to tell Ida, I must remember to film her reaction. Although I'll probably be too excited and just blurt it out! :haha:

I'm hoping that lots of my family will come down over Easter so I can hopefully tell them after the scan, but I haven't heard that they are yet. My Dad is coming down on the 31st March, but it's unlikely I'll have had my scan by then. So I don't know whether to tell him anyway or carry on waiting. He always brings lots of blue cheese and wine! :haha:

Have you decided when you will tell family yet? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

I still can't stop smiling !:dance: Hubby's away at the moment and I sent him the clip and he responded with "what's that?!". He's such a man !! I know this doesn't mean it's all ok for good but for now I'm relieved.

And it's really not a posh doppler, it's the Sonoline B, I got it for about £20 from ebay. I have a tilted uterus too so wasn't expecting to find the baby. But I had just eaten a giant pack of smarties and drunk lots of water. Have you tried looking right on your scar line, dead middle, then move literally millimeters? I was worried about the affects on baby when I was pregnant with Sienna as they scanned me every week until 13 weeks and then lots at the end but I guess she turned out ok... !:haha:

Yay to nearly being 10 weeks!:yipee: I wonder what they'll date you at? I'm going to push for a due date of 25th October as realistically I know that's what matches when I ovulated. And it gives me a better chance later on of not being induced if I go over due etc. Can you call up and check the address is correct now and also get confirmation of the date? I had issues with my address when I moved here, so they'd tell me the dates for my appointments if I called up.

I guess it's not norm to have a monitor that displays the carbon monoxide reading, we've got a new build house and it's got a few monitors throughout but none that have a numerical value. But given the situation I would invest in one. How annoying though if it's just her reader that's wrong.](*,) When's your next appointment to check again? Fingers crossed it's not a low leak from the boiler.:friends:

Forgot you went into the office ! Yes be a bit of a giveaway that your pregnant if you suddenly rocked up with a ball to sit on too !!:rofl: I can imagine everyone would want to play with it and throw it around, I know that's what we did when someone at work had one. I like to keep quiet when I go into the office too, I try getting my work done as soon as possible so I can get back home. Gone are the days of messing around at work and not caring when I finished, that's what's nice about having children, it really does give you something important to come home to.

You must remember to film Ida! I watched the film back that I made of hubby and it still chokes me up (although that might be because of my psycho hormones ! :devil:).

Telling all the family over Easter sounds lovely. We've got all of OH's family here over Easter, so hoping to tell them then. I want to think of a fun way of telling them but I don't like being the centre of attention so would rather hubby blurted it out whilst I was cooking or something. I'm not telling my family for as long as possible, they've had a tough few years with losing baby's and I don't want to give them the unnecessary worry until I'm further along. But knowing my luck they'll guess, if they haven't already!:shhh: Are you doing anything nice for Easter dinner, I've got to make a beef wellington, I ordered the beef and it's arrived but 2.5kg is a lot more than I thought... it's like half a cow :mamafy:!! :haha: That's be fun to prep and cook...:wacko:.

How long is your dad staying for? It's a shame you won't have had your scan before, could you not just tell him anyway? xxxx


----------



## teacup

Hi Aleeah! I haven't tried again with the Doppler, think I'll leave it a week and then try. I know that my uterus properly bends to my back, so if baby has implanted at the furthest bit then it could make it tricky. That's so amazing that you found your baby's heartbeat! :happydance: It must be so reassuring. 

I still haven't had my scan date arrive in the post, it should hopefully arrive today. I had my consultant appointment arrive yesterday, I was so excited when I saw the letter was from the NHS, thinking it was my scan date, and then was disappointed when it said '22nd June'! 

OH made me cry yesterday, I totally overreacted, I think it's my hormones maybe. He actually laughed at me which made me cry more! I am gagging lots again, it's worse when I'm hungry. 

Are you doing anything nice for Mother's Day? I'm taking my mum out for lunch today. We are having a family day out in Sunday, not sure where yet, might go to the zoo or something. 

Wow Beef Wellington sounds yummy! I wouldn't know what to do with that amount of beef! Have you cooked Beef Wellington a few times before? I just do a roast dinner if we have lots of people over. I'm not very ambitious in the kitchen! I get stressed when we have lots of guests.

Have you got a little picky with your food yet? I can't bring myself to eat anything too strong in flavour. OH cooked me a nice meal the other day and did peppers and courgette, but I couldn't face them, I liked my boring peas though. :haha: I've gone off my herbal teas, which means I'm not drinking so much. I need to make myself drink more today!

What day next week is your scan? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

I'd leave it with the doppler too for now, especially if your uterus is really tilted. Fingers and toes crossed your scan date arrives quickly, hopefully it won't be that far away and so will be an exciting short countdown to it.:friends:

I am really reassured by finding the baby's heartbeat it's a relief. I did fall into a pit of despair too though, as stupidly looked up the last baby's scan pics and that brought a lot back.:sadangel: Hubby came home yesterday and I asked him what he thought of the video and he said: "I've heard it in real life loads of times and anyway, how'd you find it, must be so old?!" He thought it was from when I was pregnant with Sienna!!:headspin: I told him it was new baby and he got really excited, that made me happy again :yipee:. I'm glad we both don't look back and be sad at the same time, as we can pick eachother up at the right moments. I'm feeling so guilty at the moment though. Like if this baby works out what did I not do for the last one to make the outcome what it was?!:shrug: I know that's ridiculous, I know what I'd say to someone else saying it but in all honesty nothing really shakes the guilt. I even feel guilty for falling pregnant again :wacko:.

Oh no to hubby making you cry and 2 of the worst things in my opinion anyone can do when a woman is crying is 1) Laugh 2) hug her!:rofl: Well hugging in my case makes the crying turn to uncontrollable sobbing, snot 'n' all !! :haha:

Sorry your nausea has returned, have you tried the usual tricks, keep dry biscuits with you etc? What about seabands? They helped me somewhat in the past. I'm normal with food at the moment bar the fact I feel I can eat bad food now, I've just had 2 pasties and 2 wispa's for lunch and I know we're getting takeaway tonight...:blush:. I'm thinking I know I won't eat much later on in the pregnancy as I tend to eat less as I get bigger so no harm done, plus I'm happy eating, so may as well be happy :haha::laugh2:.

I found I wasn't drinking enough when I was breastfeeding Sienna, what worked for me was having a water bottle with me all the time. I got a nice clear looking one and I would finish it without even realizing. Why don't you try that? Or squash? How's your tailbone doing now too?

So strange how we all react differently to pregnancies and with each subsequent pregnancy. I haven't got any aversions yet, maybe slightly gone off sweets etc. 

No plans for Mother's Day yet. I'm not going down to see family this year, thought I'd let hubby see what he can do for me but I'm doubting very much at all :laugh2:. He's not very good with presents or surprises !! I'm looking forward to spending the day at home with Sienna though, might do some painting with her, I'm so OCD I never do anything like that with her as it freaks me out. I'm really over the top about getting my hands dirty etc, I struggle with food I need to touch, like kneeding dough etc, I think since Sienna I've got much better, she's teaching me it's ok :friends:. So hubby does painting etc with her but she always asks for me, I might cave in on Sunday.

Hope you had a lovely lunch with your mum? A day out to the zoo sounds awesome, it's Sienna's favorite place, or might actually be ours and we drag her along, not sure !!:haha: Just had a thought, fingers crossed, this will be our last mothers day as mummy to one !! This time next year we'll have twice the love back :cloud9:.

My scan is next Tuesday, which is nice as it's first part of the week.

xxx


----------



## teacup

My scan date arrived yesterday! :happydance: It's for Monday 10th April, when I'll be 12 + 3 according to them (but 11+ 4 really by ovulation). So 2 weeks away from Monday, which seems far away at the moment. But once one week has gone by it will only be a week away, so that makes it seem better! 

What was it that caused your late term loss? That must have been so heartbreaking for you. You mustn't feel guilty for falling pregnant again, :hugs: you deserve to have another baby and make your family complete. 

I'm loving pasties at the moment too! Ida likes them as well, so I buy a big one for me and a little one for her. Then I finish what she can't manage. :haha: :blush:

I don't like doing painting with Ida, she gets in such a mess and so does the table! Then it is a major clean up operation! OH does painting with her so I leave that to them! :haha: Even though I'm supposed to be an artist - you would think I should enjoy the mess! 

Lunch with mum was good thank you, and Ida actually ate her meal which was more relaxing than usual. I got her mixed olives and fries! Such a random meal, but she loved it. :haha:

I can't believe your scan is only a few days away! :happydance: Did you opt for the Downs Syndrome testing and the other conditions testing? I said no to it because if they gave me a high risk factor then it would stress me out, and I certainly wouldn't go on to have the invasive test which has a chance of miscarriage. So my scan is just a dating scan.

Have a lovely weekend! It's a sunny one here. Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

:happydance::thumbup::dance::yipee::friends::hugs2::smug::wohoo::loopy::D:):lol:\\:D/=D&gt; Yay to your scan date coming through !!! So exciting, the 2 weeks will fly by no doubt, it's nice having a date to count down to.

We were told at 5 months that that baby wasn't growing as she should have been, she was smaller and I was barely showing at all. There were placenta issues and she never picked it back up again.:nope: 

I feel like I'm struggling internally about this baby, I almost feel resentful that I feel everyone's reactions will go one of 2 ways: 

1) "Oh ok, is everything ok this time? Are you sure you want to announce after what happened last time?" :growlmad:

or 2) "Wow that's amazing, so nice for Sienna to finally have a little brother and sister, we thought you'd never try!". :growlmad:

Of course there easily could be a third reaction, like they're pleased for us and we deserve a take home baby etc.:shrug: But it must be the hormones, I feel like I'll want to rip their heads off if they mention this pregnancy in a negative light due to the last one but equally I'll want to rip their heads off if they don't mention the last baby.... in short they can not win ! :haha: And in reality, I'm submissive, so I won't say anything at all but I'll feel it :haha::haha::haha::haha:.

Awesome idea buying pasties for Ida :thumbup:, kids seems to love pastry. I might have to use the same trick, but Sienna never leaves anything that's edible (well she does leave food but it doesn't look edible when she's done with it !):laugh2: so unlikely I can rely on her to leave me any.

I'm so impressed Ida likes Olives ! That's such a random meal but so cute. Isn't it funny, I can rate whether I have a good meal or not based on whether Sienna eats all her food or not. :shy::laugh2:

So Mother's Day was a flop here. I stayed in all day Saturday so I could do all the housework and cleaning etc. I've been a bit lazy with it all recently so it literally took me a whole day. Hubby went out and got Sienna a bicycle with stabilisers and I missed out on going out to get it with them so I could stay back. I did pop out when they were outside with it though and we were surprised to put Sienna on the bicycle and off she went... lots of chasing her and showing her where the brakes were then ensued !!:bike: :rofl: Then Sunday hubby told me to wake up early as we needed to leave to go out for the day. He hadn't planned anything but going to Costco...:huh: he also then couldn't find his or my Costco card... Sienna was playing up so we didn't go anywhere. I was miffed I'd wasted Saturday doing all the housework and missed out on getting Sienna's first bike with her to then stay in on Sunday with her.:gun: She played up all day, so all in all a pretty bad day. I did explain to hubby later on in the evening that he needs to plan things better, like I do for him and he was apologetic. He got me some dried lavendar flowers (we had tonnes of them at our wedding as I love the smell) so that was thoughtful, a new apron I really wanted and a jewellery box. I feel like we should do a Mother's Day take two day in a few weeks but I bet I'll only be disappointed again !:rofl:

I tried to look for the baby with the doppler to show hubby again last night but couldn't find it and then eventually I think I heard it for a few seconds at least a cm higher. :shrug:I'm a bit worried but also realistic, nothing I can do to change the outcome that's meant to be.

Because I haven't had my booking in appointment yet I never got asked about the tests etc for the scan. I've no idea what they've got me booked in for but I think I'd want the non-evasive ones done so we can at least be prepared for what might be to come but agree, I wouldn't do the evasive, my sis-in-law did and it was a horrendous experience for her, so I wouldn't want to go down that road.

Hope you had a lovely Mother's Day and you were spoilt lots. We've got a miserable day of cloud here following a glorious weekend also xxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Hey there !!

So had my scan yesterday morning, all was well, baby measured exactly 10 weeks so I finally have an official due date of 24th October :happydance:. They couldn't see enough as baby is still so small, so I've got a follow up scan booked in for Tues 11th (a day after yours!!!). Hubby was grinning ear to ear, was such a lovely experience. It was so nice having him there, he couldn't bring himself to come to any of Sienna's scans until I was 5 months pregnant, so he missed at least 7 scans. I wasn't all that confident he'd be ok with coming to any this time but he was there with bells and whistles on and was super excited to see baby. Baby was moving around so much, I've never had a baby move that much, was very funny :haha:. Hubby thought we'd be jinxing it if we got a photo so we didn't get one :(. I was a bit disappointed but I know he's doing it for me as I do become obsessive with pics. He's agreed we're allowed them in a couple of weeks though.

How are you feeling? The nurse asked if I have many symptoms and hubby piped up and said "No not your usual ones, all she does is eat!!":blush: I was so embarrassed !!! The nurse was sympathetic though, and said it's not a bad thing, I evidently need the extra calories and no doubt it'll plateau out as the pregnancy progresses.

Our scan countdown begins...! xxx


----------



## teacup

That's amazing news that your scan went well and that baby was jumping about lots! :happydance: :wohoo::laugh2: 

That's lovely that OH was excited as well, sounds like he was a little over excited blurting out that all you do is eat! Cheeky! :haha: 

Sorry I haven't been on here the last few days, I've been so tired with work and Ida hasn't been sleeping too well the last few nights. I wonder if she's getting ill or maybe chicken pox. The last few nights, all evening we are up and down like yo yos trying to settle her, which is nothing like she normally is. Usually she just puts herself to bed happily! She woke up at 6.30am this morning, and normally she is asleep until at least 7.30am, so there must be something bothering her.

My Dad is staying this weekend, and we plan not to tell him about the baby until after the scan. So it's going to be difficult all weekend trying not to retch and pretending to be full of energy! He always likes to go out and do lots of activities every day, so it's going to be very tiring. :sleep:

Annoying you didn't get a picture! You must get one next time! Funny our scans are just a day apart! I think I will have the same date as you, because we both ovulated exactly the same time. So I'm counting myself as 10 weeks 1 day today as well. :thumbup:

Sorry to hear about the placenta issues with your last baby. :hugs: It must have been very difficult and heartbreaking for you. I really know that this pregnancy will be a healthy, happy one for you and that you will be taking this baby home. It's wonderful that it is jumping about a lot more than any of your previous pregnancies! 

Ida is having a little afternoon nap at the moment, and I'm so tired myself I'm tempted to go to sleep too! I really need to wake her up at 3pm though otherwise she won't want to go to bed on time tonight! 

I saw my mum this morning. I have got so used to seeing her and not saying about the baby that now it's going to be strange when I do say something after the scan. Keeping it a secret this time around is a lot easier than last time, I think because Ida is a constant distraction. 

Just a week and three days to go before our scan! :happydance: I'm impressed with myself that I didn't cave and book a private scan. I was very close, but the clinic reception were annoying me by not replying to my emails, so I just gave up trying to book one. 

Apart from the occasional retch and feeling tired, I don't have much in the way of symptoms. It will be lovely to know that baby is okay and happy in there. I haven't been able to admit to myself that I'm expecting another child or let myself get too excited yet, after the scan I will be straight onto the baby names books and looking at Moses baskets! :haha: 

I tried to book a boiler service with two companies, and neither answered there phones, or phoned me back after I left a message! :growlmad: So I still need to have our boiler checked after my high monoxide reading. It can't be killing levels if it is leaking though, because we have two alarms and tested them and they are both working.

We naughtily bought a new sofa yesterday, to replace our second-hand tatty one. I think I must be nesting! :haha: It arrives in a few days. :happydance:

Have you got anything planned for the weekend? Have a lovely weekend! Then we just have one week left to wait! Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Sorry it's taken me so long to reply !!

I've had to go into the office the last few days and it's been manic. Hope Ida's feeling better and is sleeping well again? And you're less tired now? Sienna seems similar to Ida with sleeping lots, we had issues a few weeks back and I realised she was staying awake because she was waiting for us to go in to her. She never cried though, if she did I'd have gone in. But she would mess around, like jump on her bed and sing loudly etc ... she's quite the entertainer !! :haha: But we've got a camera monitor and could see she was fine, so we left her to it for a couple of nights and now there's no messing around and she literally falls asleep straight away or just lies there playing with her fingers and hands until she drifts off. Sounds like Ida's actually poorly though, hopefully she's better by now.:friends:

Hope you had a nice time with your Dad? And you managed to conceal your pregnancy? It's hard hiding it isn't it?! When I got in from work yesterday hubby said: "Oh no!! You do realise it's clearly obvious your pregnant in that dress?!" It's a skater dress so I thought it would conceal things a bit better. I did laugh and say it's clear I'm pregnant too because I had to leave a meeting twice because I got hot and felt faint...!!:blush:

Yay to us having the same due date !!:yipee: Can't believe your scan is less than a week away..!!! Are you really excited yet?:dance: You've done so amazingly well to not have a private one, I can only imagine the euphoria and excitement you'll both feel next week and then whilst still in that bubble you can announce over Easter !! Perfect !:wohoo:

How's the boiler going? I had my booking in appointment today and weirdly the midwife didn't do a carbon monoxide test on me. She did offer me a flu jab though and I declined it as we're pretty much out of flu season now.

Yay to new sofa !! I love a bit of furniture shopping!!:thumbup: We ended up having a lovely weekend together, we managed to get over to a farm we've been meaning to go back to and it was a really nice day, lots of baby goats, lambs and chicks !

Not much planned for the coming weekend, I'm sure it'll be like the calm before the storm of next weekend manic with family !!:headspin: xxxxxx


----------



## teacup

Hi Aleaah! 

Ida is okay now thank you, I don't know what was bothering her, :shrug: probably the clock change maybe. Sorry to hear you have been so busy with work. 

We had a lovely weekend with Dad thank you, he drove us to interesting places (we don't have a car, so it was a novelty) and had a couple of meals out. :munch: He wanted to stay up quite late watching films which was annoying though, and also kept turning the TV up while Ida was asleep upstairs (and I kept turning it back down again! :haha: ) I get a little stressed out around my Dad because he needs to be doing something all the time, and expects proper cooked breakfasts and doesn't help to clean up. But it was a nice weekend despite those things! 

We managed to keep the baby a secret (although OH says it was obvious in the evening while I sat on the sofa and my tummy was sticking out!)

Everyone is coming down Easter weekend except my oldest sister. So Dad, my brother, and my other sister will all be together which is when we hope to tell them, if all is well. I will tell my mum in the week, because she would be upset to be the last to find out. 

Are you still telling everyone at Easter weekend too? 

I tried a few more times with the Doppler with no luck. :growlmad: I think my Doppler is rubbish, it makes popping noises and squeaks even when it isn't on my tummy. Maybe it's broken. It bothers me though because I want some sort of proof that there is a happy baby in there! Mine is an 'angel sounds' one.

Have you used your Doppler again? :flower:

My scan is at 12.15 on Monday, so now only a few days to go, though it will seem forever! I couldn't get anyone to babysit that day. My mum is teaching all day, and my sister is away, I even asked a friend but they said no. I'll just have to give Ida my iPad with some applications for her to play. We deleted all the games off my iPad a few months ago because she was getting obsessed, so she will be very happy to have them back temporarily and will probably be quiet and distracted! That's my plan anyway. :thumbup:

Will you have a babysitter for Sienna during your scan? 

I managed to make a boiler service appointment at the end of April, they couldn't do any earlier. At least that is arranged now. Our new sofa hasn't arrived yet, I hope it's here by Easter weekend! 

Aww the farm sounds lovely! We went to a farm a few weeks ago, there were all sorts of animals. This lady bought out a bird of prey though and it was eating a dead chick. Ugh! I felt sick watching it pulling the tiny bird apart! :sick: Ida told everyone about it afterwards, I think she thought it was very exciting! :haha:

This weekend is free which will be lovely, except OH is going out Saturday night. Hoping we have a nice day out on Sunday! 

How are you feeling? I feel normal most of the time, except the occasional gag. Also I still have my strange wee issue, of feeling like I haven't emptied my bladder properly. 

Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Hey there!

So glad Ida is back to her good self again, I forgot about the clock change, could well be that. We're having to close curtains etc half hour before Sienna's bedtime now so she gets the message !:dohh:

I'm like you I always get stressed when people are over, everyone always refers to me as the hostess with the mostest!! :haha: I just feel really pressured into making lots of different breakfasts etc for people, we shouldn't bother really, as I rarely get the same treatment at other peoples houses.:shrug: I'm glad you had a lovely time though and got to get out lots. We only had 1 car between us for years and years and OH always took it to work (he worked away a lot) and I quite liked having to walk everywhere but after Sienna was born and I went back to work (I worked from home) I felt more isolated as I didn't get to go anywhere for weeks on end as I didn't have enough time to walk somewhere and back in a lunch break etc, so I got my own car but we laugh there's always at least one car on the driveway all the time so we could easily make do with just 1.

I'm impressed you managed to keep the baby a secret and it's nice that even if your dad might have noticed he didn't say anything. How exciting that you'll get to tell everyone at the same time!!:yipee: We've got OH's family over the Easter weekend so intend to tell them then, I'm not sure about my family. I'm going to stay with them next week during the week and planning to work from there, so could tell them then but I'm still a bit nervous about how they'll take it. I had a horrible scare in December with a brain tumor, it turned out ok, it's being monitored but I had the go ahead to try for a baby, my family does know that. But everytime I see them they all talk about how I need to put my own health first etc. I want them to be ecstatically happy but I can't see them being so.:shrug: OH's family probably won't be all that pleased either, as they just seem miserable about everything :haha:. We're happy though and that's what matters :thumbup:.

I tried the doppler twice more and it's really difficult to get anything, the second time was the other night, I got the baby in the end but it was still on my c section scar even though you can feel my uterus is higher up, so not sure. It was definitely baby though and hubby was pleased he was there to hear it too. I'm thinking maybe it's best to try after lunchtime when you've had lots of water? As that's when it worked for me.:hugs: Though saying that, I'd wait till your scan now anyway. I can't wait till we can feel the reassuring kicks !!:friends:

Oh no about not finding anyone to be able to look after Ida on scan day. I bet she'll be good as gold.:thumbup: You're like me, I worry Sienna will play up but then look around, when other peoples children are playing up I barely notice, so just chill. She'll love the ipad no doubt. Sienna's still not aware of games etc on things but I can see it coming!! All she asks for so far is to look at photo's on my phone but gets bored quickly. We do get her to watch films with headphones when we go on holiday etc on the ipad, so she calls it a TV!:dohh: We tend to take chocolate and dose her up on that if we're out and we need her to be quiet. I am a bit jealous of you being able to take Ida to be honest. I'm warming to the idea of having Sienna there but she's got some baby group with the childminder so not going to have her with us but I definitely want her there for the next scan. 

Fingers and toes crossed your new sofa arrives for Easter ![-o&lt; We've still not sorted out Sienna's new bedroom, she keeps going into the room to jump on the bed...:dohh:. And glad the boiler service is booked in, that'll be one less worry, although I'm sure it's fine anyway. 

So funny Ida was so fascinated by the bird being pulled apart!:laugh2: Children are hilarious, we think we need to shield them from stuff but they're actually little psychopaths from birth !!:haha:. Sienna's favourite food at the moment is 'eating nemo or dory'. Like wow, she loves the film but she also likes eating her favorite characters... hhmmm! 

I asked Sienna yesterday if she thought she looked like her mama or dada? And she said pardon? So I said is your face like mama's or dada's? And she said "no, my face is like a pwincesses!". :headspin:

Sorry your weird bladder issue is continuing, did it continue for the whole pregnancy with Ida? I had a call from the doctors surgery yesterday morning to say they got my blood test results back from the blood I had taken at the booking in appointment on Tuesday and my iron levels are low... they've asked me to pick up a prescription for tablets but I'm delaying. I don't have my exemption certificate yet and also I have the beta thalassemia trait which makes it really hard for me to absorb iron no matter what I do. It's a pointless circle I find myself often in, normally ending in me being told I need venofer drips but they also make no difference.](*,) It's frustrating but like hubby said yesterday, "do you really went to self diagnose and then do what you think is right? Like you're not a doctor!!". I guess I'll pick the prescription up and end up more constipated than before... that's the only symptom I have and it's here with vengeance...!:headspin:

Hope you have a lovely weekend, weather is meant to be amazing for Sunday so good day to pick to get out somewhere.:friends:

xxxxx


----------



## teacup

Hi Aleeah! Can't believe my scan is tomorrow! It's going to be a long morning! I really hope that there is a healthy happy baby in there. [-o&lt; 

I had an anger meltdown on Saturday. I was already stressed out, and then Ida deliberately poured my drink over the sofa, and I shouted so loudly! I scared OH as well! Then OH was going out and I was crying and saying he should stay a bit longer. :blush: These hormones have turned me into a physco lady! 

Have you had any emotional outbursts lately? :haha:

Your Nemo and Dory story made me laugh! So funny Sienna says she's eating Nemo and Dory when she has fish! :rofl: 

Sorry to hear your iron levels are low. Maybe best to discuss the fact the tablets haven't made a difference in the past. Seems strange for the doc to put you on those if they have tried that before and it didn't work? 

I've been a little constipated lately, but probably because of my poor diet. All I have fancied lately is chips and potato! :haha:

The weekend was lovely (apart from the emotional roller coaster on Saturday!) we had some amazing sunshine and I have a red nose now! I spent the morning with my mum on Saturday and took Ida to the park, and then went home to see OH before he went out. Then we had a mellow day today, just a nice walk by the river and a drink at the pub. I even got a hour of sunbathing while OH and Ida were asleep this afternoon! How was your weekend? 

Your next scan is so close now! Have you felt any baby flutters? I'm sure I have felt something, feels a little like vibrations, though it could be wind so I'm not sure! :haha: Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Not long now !!:wohoo: I'm eagerly awaiting to hear an update from you. Fingers and toes crossed, though I have no doubt there's going to be a bouncing baby in there.:baby:

Hey I've had many many many meltdowns recently, so you are not alone.:thumbup: It's the stress of an impending scan I think too, although we don't realise it but it does put you more on edge. You wouldn't be pregnant if you weren't a bit psycho with it, well that's what I keep telling myself :haha:. Hubby actually said on Saturday morning "can we make an effort to be super nice to each other all weekend please?":blush: it was tough but we both stuck to it and actually got on better than we have in ages. I took Sienna shopping Saturday morning to get her a new dress for Easter and then we all just spent the afternoon in the garden. And then yesterday we went to Stratford Upon Avon and walked along the river and had a picnic. Was a lovely day and Sienna seemed to really enjoy herself which was nice.

The iron levels are weird, as my GP prescribed the iron but the thalassemia thing is such a specialised thing that I've found not many doctors know much about it. So I feel like he subscribed it without knowing the full facts. As much as I don't want to have consultant led care I think it's heading towards that now anyway. I still haven't picked up the prescription for the tablets... bad I know:dohh:. I had to pay for the last lot of stuff and I'm still waiting on my maternity exemption certificate. How long did yours take, if you've received it, from when you posted it?

Your weekend sounds lovely, I kept telling hubby I wanted to go to a pub for a drink, there's lots of nice pubs around here with lovely gardens but hubby wanted to potter around the garden and do bits like clean the decking on Saturday so I left him to it.

And hey no shame about the poor diet, I'm totally with you there !!:flower: I'm loving the carbs too, I think it's because I'm happy pregnant I'm now eating for England, hey if we can't when we're pregnant when else can we?!:shrug:

I still haven't felt anything but I do seem to have an overly rumbly stomach these days, so that might be why plus I can't really remember what it felt like. When I had the 10 week scan the baby was moving around tonnes though, we were both shocked, so it's very likely you are feeling baby.

Keep me updated and I want pic updates :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## teacup

Scan went well! :dance: Baby was very still when she first looked though, so that worried me, but then I shifted about which woke it up. It even stood on its head at one point! :haha: :headspin:

OH got slightly emotional at one point, but I was so busy staring at the screen that I missed his eyes well up! He told me about it afterwards. 

I had to keep jumping about to move the baby so that the lady could check all the measurements. She pushed really hard into my tummy with the probe which worried me a little. Though I guess they wouldn't do it if it wasn't safe! 

The placenta is at the front, so I guess that means that I won't feel the baby properly for ages? It was making it tricky for the lady to scan the baby easily.

I told Ida afterwards and she is really happy. I did a little video of her, she looked really excited and said 'I want the baby back!' :cloud9: I put her up for her nap but she hasn't gone to sleep, I think she's too excited! 

My new due date is 25th October! Which is 1 week after OH's birthday, two days before my birthday, and four days before Ida's birthday! I'll try to update my ticker now! My next scan is June 8th when I'll be 20 weeks + 1 day. :happydance:

Here is a pic of the little baby, it has its hand by its face. Can't wait to hear about your scan tomorrow! :happydance: 

Xxxx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Aleeah

So so SO pleased for you !! Your baby is so cute !!! So funny baby was on its head at one point, Sienna was always like that, we used to nickname her upside down baby when I was pregnant!! I still feel like it shows their cheeky personality even when they're still in your tummy :flower:.

I love that OH got emotional, that's so cute !! It does annoy me when they push the probe down really hard, especially with your bladder emptying problem. Funny my placenta is at the front too, it was at the front with the last baby and I still felt tonnes of movement but we never felt it from the outside. With Sienna the placenta was at the back and you could see her alien hands etc !!:haha:

That's SO cute that Ida was that excited, I must be an emotional wreck as reading that welled me up !! :blush: So lovely she's looking forward to being a big sister already. I did have a funny thought yesterday morning, I thought I wonder if she's having twins !! I didn't say anything in my message as I didn't want to alarm you, guess there's only 1 in there then?!

So I just got back from my scan, baby was flipping around and doing all sorts, I had the same sonographer I had for Sienna and the last baby, she seemed so happy for us, it was a lovely experience. Baby measured 12 weeks 4 days but they're not moving the due date thankfully, so keeping it at 24th October. I can't believe we're due a day apart !! So exciting to be doing this wonderful journey with you.

Did you end up taking Ida with you for the scan? Hubby's so excited keeps threatening to call people up and tell them now, it's sweet seeing him so happy but I've told him we can wait a few more days. He wants to tell the childminder tonight but I'd rather wait till after Easter. I've agreed we can tell Sienna tonight but I'm not sure she's going to get it. 

I've attached a couple of pics of bubba xxx
 



Attached Files:







Baby 12wks 11-04-17.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 4









Baby 12wks 11-04-17.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## teacup

Awww those are lovely pics! Such cute little legs! That's great that OH is really excited! How did it go telling Sienna? Ida was so cute tonight and gave the baby a kiss goodnight on my tummy. :cloud9: She calls it 'baby Alexander' because that was the name of the baby on a peppa pig episode. :haha: 

Wow that you are measuring ahead! :happydance: That's great that baby is growing nice and big. 

Yes there is definitely just one baby in there! The thought did cross my mind, but I knew it was unlikely as I don't have twins in my family. OH has lots of twins on his side, which means Ida could have twins one day! 

Yes we took Ida to the scan, she was good as gold, just playing her games on my iPad and every so often saying 'what are you doing mummy?' When she noticed I had my tummy out. :haha:

Do you plan on finding out if baby is a boy or girl at the next scan? We are staying team yellow, though I would love to know, but OH wants to keep it a surprise. It is nice chatting about 'Do you think it's a boy or girl' with family and friends, and I would miss those chats if we found out the sex. My sister-in-law and brother are expecting a baby, and they found out if it's a boy or girl but aren't telling anyone! That's what my sister did with her last pregnancy too. But then no one feels they can talk about it. 

I definitely felt a few little flutters in my tummy at work today. I told my boss this afternoon. It seems strange telling him before my mum, but it was making me anxious so I had to get it out the way. He was nice about it and said congratulations. I think he was just pleased I wasn't quitting, as I had to send him an email beforehand asking if we could have a word in private! 

I'm not so worried now my symptoms are so mild, it was just so great to see that a baby is actually in there! :happydance:

When she first put the probe on me and moved it about, we couldn't see anything and it got me worried. But she just had to angle it to get past the placenta. She said it's very difficult doing the scan because of my retroverted uterus, I hope it's corrected itself for the next scan. Is yours still retroverted? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

We decided to hold off telling Sienna as I didn't want her blurting it out to everyone before we got the chance to say as down at my family's at the moment. Hubby is 100% sure I'll leave here without telling anyone, I hope he's wrong but already sensing he might be right...!!:dohh: I'm so pathetic at this telling everyone thing. So funny, I've got a massive poncho on and it seems like I'll be wearing it for the rest of the week...:haha:. Let's hope it doesn't get hot :blush:.

Love Ida kissing your tummy, she sounds like the cutest gentle little girl. Sienna normally is but my god had the biggest melt down ever today. Luckily it was just me here with her, so no embarrassing looks towards my bro's or anything. Turns out she was desperate for a sleep, thankfully she's snoozing away now, I hope my lovely little girl wakes and not the incredible hulk that went to bed !!!

We've lots of twins in the family and to be honest I get massive anxiety before each initial scan as I don't think we'd cope very well with more than 1 baby. Strangely hubby was hoping for twins this time around but I was praying against. Sods law I'll end up accidentally pregnant after this one and it'll be twins... :wacko:.

We were team yellow with Sienna, I loved it. We're staying team yellow this time too but I love people guessing with various theories etc. I think I'll feel more comfortable with not knowing, if it's a girl it's our second chance after losing the last one. And if it's a boy then I'll freak out as I always lose boys, silly as that sounds I know. All the tests they did on my previous losses showed them all as male and it would worry me to know it's a boy as I'd worry I won't carry it to term so best not knowing. So lovely we'll both be on this Team Yellow journey together !!!:baby:

I'm so excited you've felt flutters!! Were they strong? How long did you feel them for? I'm envious you've got telling the boss out of the way. I can't say anything for ages as they're making cut backs at work and I don't want to lose my job before maternity pay has to be paid out, so I'll be in poncho's for all of summer it would seem :haha::haha::haha::haha:.

Must have been scary when she couldn't see anything initial in the scan? :hugs: My uterus is still retroverted but weirdly I find pretty much having an empty bladder helps with the scans rather than a full one for me. Your scans will become clearer and easier though as bubba gets bigger and our uteruses will no doubt flip to the front soon.

I've just got to end with: 

*OH MY GOD!!! WE'RE BOTH PREGNANT AND HAVING A BABY *!!!!!:happydance::flower::thumbup::laugh2::dance::yipee::friends::smug::tease::wohoo::loopy::wave::D:):lol:

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## teacup

This is the second time Ive written a reply because my iPad ran out of battery! :dohh:

I told my family at the weekend! I told my mum on Thursday, I handed her an envelope with the scan pics in and she was very excited when she saw them. I got a little teary eyed, probably from the relief of finally telling her. Then I did the same on Saturday at Dad's birthday meal, and everyone gave me a cuddle and my Dad seemed really happy! 

OH told his mum on Tuesday the day after our scan, because she always has Ida that day, she was very excited and cried a little! Then she phoned OH's dad and told him and he cried too! So on Sunday we told his sister and family. She was confused at first and thought we were showing her photos of Ida's scans, but when she got it she was so happy for us and gave us a nice hug.

Have you told OH's family now? Did you decide to tell your family as well? Also, did you tell Sienna? :happydance:

I just need to tell work colleagues now (my boss is eager for me to tell people so he doesn't have to keep quiet anymore). 

I told my boss right away because I thought it would be more likely to secure my job and protect me from any possible redundancies etc due to discrimmination, but maybe I'm wrong? Anyway, it was good to tell him because it was stressing me out thinking about telling him, so it's out the way now!

I hardly ever feel flutters, only one every couple of days. I had one this morning while eating my bacon sandwich. :haha: I'm looking forward to them being more frequent and obvious.

Last night we had a takeaway curry really late, about 9pm, and then Ida woke up at 1am for some reason. I settled her quickly but then I couldn't get back to sleep because of tummy ache. So after an hour of not sleeping, I got up and went to the loo. Then shortly afterwards I had to run to be sick! I think my body didn't like all that spicy curry in my tummy so close to bedtime. I felt better after I was sick, but ever since then I have felt like I have a lump in my throat when I swallow. :shrug: Possibly damage from the spicy food coming back up. :sick: At least that has put me off takeaway for a while! I think I need some indigestion tablets or something maybe.

I have been thinking more about the c section idea and feeling worried. I'm worried the spinal injection might give me the problem I had last time with the epidural, where I had a spinal fluid leak and ended up with horrendous unbearable headaches for 2 weeks. I'm not sure what to do really. I haven't been able to let anyone touch my spine since, so the idea of another needle going in is not appealing. :nope:

How are you feeling? Did you have a good Easter weekend? How did the beef Wellington go? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Oh god, I've been there with the battery running out, makes me want to cry when it happens so feel your pain !!:hugs:

So cute you gave your mum an envelope with the pics in and the same with your dad, love that, very cute!:smug: I get you on being teary eyed, it's such a huge thing to have kept to yourselves for so long, it's such a huge weight to have and such a relief all's well and can be shared with everyone. :friends:

It's nice everyone took it so well. I was up late talking to sis in law, OH had bet I wouldn't be able to do it by Thursday so at 11.45pm I just blurted it out to her, she was sweet, really sweet and happy but not overly so (I didn't want her to be as it felt bitter sweet at the time because of what happened before) but her reaction was just perfect for me :thumbup:. She's been hilarious since, kept telling me not to pick up Sienna etc, I'm not broken !! :haha: I didn't tell my brothers (I have 3 of them !) I spent a lot of time with them one on one this visit and it was nice for conversation not to be taken over by baby talk, so I held off. I guess sis in law will spill etc but so far it appears she hasn't. I'll tell them next time I see them at the end of the month, no doubt they'll notice by then. Secretly I'm hoping she tells them so I don't have to :wacko::haha:

OH's family seemed happy bar hubby's brother's wife, she had a baby in Feb and seemed off with us.:shrug: I get people have their own issues so I'm not taking it personally. She's older and admitted she's worried she won't be able to have lots of children as she'd like to have 4 and currently has just the 1. I think she's a bit miffed we could try and have more with age on our side etc but then we have had other struggles with having children and I feel like she over looks that. But right now I'm not letting anyone affect us or our little family.

I'm so jealous you've shared with your boss already!:flower: I've had a new boss for a few months and we've not really gelled like I did with my old boss, so I've reservations telling her. Plus they're downsizing the company significantly and I don't think they'd think twice about making me redundant. So rules on that are, they can make you redundant if lots of other people's jobs are going to. So basically they have to justify that they would have made you redundant anyway etc. Happened in my old company, a girl I work with told our horrible boss when she was 7 weeks pregnant and within a couple of months they'd made her redundant along with a few others. She tried to fight for maternity payout via the union but lost. The main issue there was our boss wasn't very nice. Sounds like yours is lovely, so you should be fine.:thumbup:

I've put on... 9lbs !!:headspin: I keep laughing about it, like wow!! I'm not feeling anything yet but baby is nicely padded now so that's probably why :haha:.

Oh no sorry about your sickness episode, I think you're right, probably down to curry so late in the evening. I hope you haven't been sick again? Did you get indigestion with Ida? I bet there's over the counter remedies you could take. Have you received your maternity exemption card? I still haven't got mine so haven't got the iron tablets, oops!:shhh:

I'm so sorry you had such a horrible experience with the spinal block. I had a spinal block too and to be honest I didn't have any issues at all, so hopefully that's a good news story for you. Try not to worry about it, tell your midwife your reservations so it can be brought up with the consultant when you see them and hopefully they can give you reassurances too. Sounds like it was a horrible freak thing, and not one that should happen again?:hugs:

The beef wellington went down a storm, it was really good!!:yipee: We all ate so much food and still had tonnes left. I seem to have a belly already, I know it's not baby already, it's just protection as hubby calls it but I'm shocked at how big it is. I guess I need to accept this is my third pregnancy and that will be a reason for me being so big already but it's hard to accept that. I did a silly thing last night, I keep pushing things against my stomach when I'm lifting things etc, I was carrying the ironing board against my tummy and was carrying a million other things... and lo and behold a minute or so later I threw up! I made it to the toilet but hubby was not impressed with me, I struggle to know where my limits are physically when I'm pregnant and hate asking for help but I guess last night was a bit of a wake up call....oops!!!!:shy:

Have you got your 16 week appointment booked in? I'm going to be busy with work the 16th week so I have my appointment booked in for the week after on Thursday 18th April.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teacup

Hi Aleeah! 

That's strange that your hubbys brothers wife was off with you about expecting a baby. Seems a little strange as she has already had her baby. I thought my brothers wife was a little funny with me when I announced, she said 'I thought you didn't want another one?!' She is 24 weeks pregnant at the moment. Also my oldest sister's reaction was bad, she said 'Haven't you learned from us?!' Because she has two children that are a handful. My mum told my aunt by email, and all she said was 'omg, what persuaded her to want another?' 

But I don't really mind about people having grumpy reactions, I'm just happy for us. :thumbup: 

No I wasn't sick again thankfully. I was worried I might have food poisoning but it was just a one off luckily. Today I woke up with bad tummy ache, but felt better after a toilet visit and some burping! :haha: :blush:

I feel so normal most of the time, just quite hungry all the time. How are you? 

I have my previous birth debrief next week on Thursday. Not really looking forward to reliving it, but it might be good to discuss things to help me decide what to do this time. It was when I had the epidural (which didn't actually work) I had the spinal fluid leak, not the spinal block before the c section. I have heard the needle is much thinner for the spinal block, so hopefully it won't be so bad. I am still thinking a natural birth might be better, but I am undecided. I think OH is keen for me to have a c section, and my sister recommends a c section because of her past experiences. 

I haven't even sent off for my maternity exception card, :dohh: I didn't want to send it off until after the scan, and now I just keep forgetting! I also haven't booked my 16 week appointment, I'll try to do both those things today! :thumbup:

Are you having a good week? I hope you are taking things easier now! Xxxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Negativity when telling people about a pregnancy is so off. I found it so hard before we had Sienna, felt like everyone was falling pregnant at a mere oops and we were left with empty arms :cry:. BUT I was always genuinely pleased for everyone, one of my friends broke down and was so upset about telling me she was pregnant and I responded with "but this is YOUR baby, I'm going to love it with all my heart, like I always would and always will. I don't relate it back to me, as it's not inside me, I don't have any negative feelings towards you or your baby, it's not mine, so nothing for me to feel". I did feel sad not being pregnant but that was because I wanted to share our journey's together. Turned out we had Sienna 9 months after my friend had her little boy and now we go on an annual holiday all together as families and the kids adore each other :thumbup:. She often says I made what could have been a tough situation a much better one. Weirdly I think my hubby found it harder than me at first but we got our rainbow in the end !:hugs:

I guess SIL didn't want me to 'steal' her thunder by having a baby so close to hers. I made a huge fuss of their pregnancy, I made a hamper full of goodies for her and hubby. I guess she didn't want to have to do the same :haha:. We received a card in the post yesterday to say congratulations, I thought it was cute but me and hubby did laugh as BIL wrote it so SIL obviously isn't all that pleased :haha::haha::haha:.

I'm with you on just being happy for you, we feel the same. You're so lucky, I bet you'll be able to wear all your maternity clothes again this time around as the seasons are the same as they were when you were pregnant with Ida? Sienna was born end of June, so my summer maternity clothes are ahem, stretched!! :blush:

It's so good you get a debrief for your previous birth, I think it's a good thing, hopefully it'll help you to make a decision around what you want to do this time. My advice is stick to what you want to do at the end, don't do what the doctors tell you to do, just force it with the doctors if you have to :friends:. I strongly want a VBAC but I'm still going to have to go to the hospital that's miles away either way, as the local one won't take me because of previous c-section and the risk of rupture blah blah blah ! :headspin:

So glad you didn't get food poisoning, that would be hideous. As hubby says "better out than in!" when it comes to burping etc !!:rofl: I'm still constipated a lot of the time so have tailed off eating so much as just feel so bloated. I think I've lost a bit of weight because of it now but not going to weigh myself unless I have to.

I sent my exemption card off weeks ago, they back date it to a month before apparently. I got my 20 week scan through the post, it's on Monday 5th June in the afternoon :happydance:.

Have you got any plans for the weekend? Hubby is out tonight so no doubt will be "tired" (hungover) tomorrow. We've got no plans, I'm looking forward to a chilled weekend.

Are you sending Ida to nursery? Sienna finally managed to secure a place in our local nursery, I'm so pleased !!:yipee: She starts in September.

xxxxx


----------



## teacup

Hi Aleeah! 

I still haven't heard back if Ida has a place at preschool, I hope that she does because I only applied to one place! That's great that Sienna got a place at nursery. :flower:

I hope your SIL can be happy for you soon, maybe she's a little hormonal and sleep deprived. Seems strange to be funny with you when she's already had her baby anyway. Glad you're not letting it bother you! :thumbup:

I've done lots of research into VBAC and Elective C Section and have decided that probably a c section is best for me because of the likely hood of me ending up with an emergency c section anyway. But I still keep changing my mind, I even bought a hypnobirthing book the other day! :haha:

That's great you're set on a VBAC, I hate being undecided!

We had a relaxing weekend, went out for a meal on Saturday afternoon just the three of us, which was lovely. We sat outside and it was really sunny. 

Then OH went out in the evening so I was all lonely, and he didn't get home until 1.30am, and I couldn't sleep until he got back! So Sunday we were all a little exhausted and just had a quiet day and went to the park. How was your weekend? :flower: Can't believe we're almost 14 weeks! Is that when second trimester begins? 

Our 20 week scan is a few days after yours, on Thursday 8th June (Election Day!) :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Hello there !:hi:

I only applied to one place for Sienna too, so was really hoping she got her place and luckily she did. I had a really weird realisation over the weekend, Sienna will be going to school in September 2018 !!:shrug: She was born late June and I didn't appreciate that children go to school during their 5 birthday year, so for Sienna that means she'll be starting school soon after she turns 4.. this made me really sad. She seems so little, well to me, physically she's really slim but average height and she thinks she knows the answer to everything, so talks for England but to me she's still so little :sad2:. I feel bad as wish we'd put her into nursery earlier, so she didn't just have 1 year to learn about that sort of environment, I assumed she'd be at nursery for 1 1/2 - 2 years before school.

The whole VBAC vs C-Section is such a tough one. I think it'd be easier if we were guaranteed a successful VBAC if that's what we chose to do but the fact you could be trying for hours and even days to still end up with a c-section I agree is demoralising.:growlmad: I totally get your reasons why, to be honest I sway between the two as well. We shall see what ends up happening !:shrug:

I suggested to hubby I get a doula for the birth as he was so useless last time, we did laugh about it, as he said you'll leave me for her as she'll be a better partner !!:rofl: He's silly! I don't want the expense or a random unnecessary person looking at my bits though so I doubt I'll actually do it.

Your Saturday sounds like the perfect day:thumbup:. I took Sienna out to the local library to get some more books for her, that was fun, she kept walking the long way everywhere, so took me ages to get back but the sun was shining so it wasn't all bad. We then went to field opposite to pick dandelions to blow, it was lovely. Hubby came out too with her Sienna's car (he bought her the most ridiculous Christmas present, a small 2 child seater electric car) and we went for a little walk whilst she drove it. It was lovely, then he did some gardening whilst Sienna and I played with her sandpit. I tried to avoid OH as he had a horrible hangover and was a real pain with it. I get your point about not being able to sleep until hubby came home, OH got in at 1.45am and I didn't sleep till he got in either and he decided to put all the lights etc on. We did have a serious chat today as he's being silly, he's cancelled going out with his friends this coming weekend as he doesn't want a horrible hangover again, not sure why he can't go out and just drink a little less!?

I'm out with my friends on Friday night, I'm looking forward to it but also a bit nervous, I've not told them I'm pregnant again and don't feel like I can say anything yet. Some of them know people I work with and I'm not confident they won't blab. I don't need the hassle at work at the moment, so trying to keep it under wraps:loopy:. I'm freaking out about what to wear as my middle has got so much thicker but ASOS currently have 20% off maternity wear and 20% using student discount (I've got a card because of my degree) so I've ordered a tonne of stuff to arrive tomorrow, hopefully I can get something to fit me and not make me look preggo !!:dohh:

What an awesome date for the scan, maybe you'll be having the next leader !!:thumbup:

I can't quite believe we're nearly 14 weeks too, I guess that is the second trimester !:wohoo::yipee:! I've still had no symptoms so I caved got the doppler out last night, found the heartbeat within seconds and then it kept moving, was funny!

My exemption card arrived on Saturday morning so I went and got the iron tablets... my horrendous only symptom got worse with them though, constipation!!:blush: I've drunk lots of prune juice and that's helped but it's also made me somewhat ... erm.... windy !!:haha::blush: Pregnancy is just so sexy !! :headspin:


XXXXXXX


----------



## teacup

I stupidly sent out my maternity exemption prescription form without getting a midwife or doctor to do the third section where they confirm I'm pregnant! So it arrived back in the post to me, telling me to get the other part filled in. :dohh:

A midwife came today to discuss my previous birth with me, and I completely forgot to get her to sign the form! I had it ready for her next to us on the sofa as well. 

It was a little traumatic talking about Ida's birth. The midwife was really sympathetic and apologetic about how things went and how I was treated. Her sympathetic voice kept making me cry! :sad2: 

She said that I can have whichever birth I want this time, whether c section or VBAC. I'm still swaying towards the c section. She has made an anaesthetist appointment for me to discuss what went wrong with the epidural and how a spinal block would be for me this time if I had one for a c section. 

She said that the midwife dealing with me should have offered other pain relief first before I had an epidural. I told her how that the doctor was snappy and rude with me while trying to check how dilated I was, and she said it wasn't one of their usual doctors and she will send the feedback back as it shouldn't have been that way. 

I still haven't heard if Ida has a place at preschool. :growlmad: I'm starting to think I should apply somewhere else as well in case she doesn't get a place. It's getting late to apply, as I'd like her to start in January. 

I hope that your night out goes well and you find something nice to wear! I would just tell work if I were you. I really don't think they would make you redundant, as you would be costing them less on maternity leave because the government pays that money. 

I gave up on my Doppler a couple of weeks ago. I used some massage oil as a gel on my tummy, and later saw that you should consult your doctor before using the massage oil during pregnancy! I had smothered my tummy in the stuff, and it stank all peppery. :nope: I couldn't hear the heartbeat, but my Doppler is really cheap and I had trouble finding it last time with Ida and I was 16 weeks then. I feel the odd wriggle now and again, can't wait for regular kicks. I go a whole day with nothing and then feel a tiny flutter another day. :cloud9:

Have you got anything planned for the bank holiday weekend? :happydance: We're seeing OH's sister and her family at some point, but other than that it's going to be quite chilled out. :thumbup: 

Here is a pic of my bump! (14 weeks) 
Xxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







_20170427_135057.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## teacup

How's my bump buddy? I hope you are well. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Aleeah

Hey there!!

Sorry I've been missing in action for a while, work's been silly hectic, I've been given notice now but not leaving until maternity leave starts and have been given an incentive to handover and do a good job until then, so it's very manic. I was upset initially but can't really complain as they're offshoring the whole lot so there's a lot of us leaving, so at least know it's not personal.

How are you? We had our 20 week scan yesterday and from memory you have yours today? The scan went well, it's so strange though, I still don't really look pregnant. I've only put on 4lbs and was really worried there was something wrong with the baby but baby's there measuring slightly smaller but all seems well. I'm hoping I'll put weight on over the next few weeks as we're on holiday in a few weeks and I want a cute bump by then !!

How have you been? Your bump was beautiful back in April !! How's Ida? We took Sienna to the scan and she kept asking the sonographer if she could hurry up and get her baby sister out so she could play with her !! Was very funny! Then she asked the sonographer if she'd put the baby there... cue awkward laughter!! We are still team green but I'm certain it's a girl, there were no obvious boy bits when she was measuring legs etc.

Good luck and thinking of you, I'll post a bump pic in a bit from my phone xxxxxx


----------



## Aleeah

Bump pics and this is me in over the bump jeans and maternity top to try and emphasise it :wacko: :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4837.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG_4838.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## teacup

Aleeah said:


> Hey there!!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action for a while, work's been silly hectic, I've been given notice now but not leaving until maternity leave starts and have been given an incentive to handover and do a good job until then, so it's very manic. I was upset initially but can't really complain as they're offshoring the whole lot so there's a lot of us leaving, so at least know it's not personal.
> 
> How are you? We had our 20 week scan yesterday and from memory you have yours today? The scan went well, it's so strange though, I still don't really look pregnant. I've only put on 4lbs and was really worried there was something wrong with the baby but baby's there measuring slightly smaller but all seems well. I'm hoping I'll put weight on over the next few weeks as we're on holiday in a few weeks and I want a cute bump by then !!
> 
> How have you been? Your bump was beautiful back in April !! How's Ida? We took Sienna to the scan and she kept asking the sonographer if she could hurry up and get her baby sister out so she could play with her !! Was very funny! Then she asked the sonographer if she'd put the baby there... cue awkward laughter!! We are still team green but I'm certain it's a girl, there were no obvious boy bits when she was measuring legs etc.
> 
> Good luck and thinking of you, I'll post a bump pic in a bit from my phone xxxxxx

So glad to hear from you! :happydance: 

Oh no! Sorry to hear you've been made redundant. :hugs: Good that it's not personal though, and that you're starting to feel okay about it. 

I'm so glad your scan went well! :happydance: That's so cute what Sienna said! Our scan is tomorrow at 2pm, but we are having my mum look after Ida. We are staying team yellow, but will def peek when the sonographer angles the scan in that area! Ida keeps saying that we are having a girl, I'm hoping she's right because a sister for her would be lovely, but I would obviously be happy either way. 

I was very ill a few weeks ago, I had awful diarreah for 8 days, a hives rash and a high temperature. So glad that went! I'm fine now, but the silly doctor messed up my blood test and my arm is still all bruised. She told me it's my fault for not applying enough pressure! The bruise on my arm was giant and dark purple, and I couldn't even use my arm properly for 2 weeks, thankfully the bruise is fading now. 

Ida has been a little naughty recently, she seems to enjoy me telling her off! Hopefully it's just a phase... How is Sienna doing? Is she excited about the baby?

I LOVE your bump, it's so cute! I'll try to upload a pic soon. Did you get a scan picture? Xxxx


----------



## Aleeah

teacup said:



> Aleeah said:
> 
> 
> Hey there!!
> 
> Sorry I've been missing in action for a while, work's been silly hectic, I've been given notice now but not leaving until maternity leave starts and have been given an incentive to handover and do a good job until then, so it's very manic. I was upset initially but can't really complain as they're offshoring the whole lot so there's a lot of us leaving, so at least know it's not personal.
> 
> How are you? We had our 20 week scan yesterday and from memory you have yours today? The scan went well, it's so strange though, I still don't really look pregnant. I've only put on 4lbs and was really worried there was something wrong with the baby but baby's there measuring slightly smaller but all seems well. I'm hoping I'll put weight on over the next few weeks as we're on holiday in a few weeks and I want a cute bump by then !!
> 
> How have you been? Your bump was beautiful back in April !! How's Ida? We took Sienna to the scan and she kept asking the sonographer if she could hurry up and get her baby sister out so she could play with her !! Was very funny! Then she asked the sonographer if she'd put the baby there... cue awkward laughter!! We are still team green but I'm certain it's a girl, there were no obvious boy bits when she was measuring legs etc.
> 
> Good luck and thinking of you, I'll post a bump pic in a bit from my phone xxxxxx
> 
> So glad to hear from you! :happydance:
> 
> Oh no! Sorry to hear you've been made redundant. :hugs: Good that it's not personal though, and that you're starting to feel okay about it.
> 
> I'm so glad your scan went well! :happydance: That's so cute what Sienna said! Our scan is tomorrow at 2pm, but we are having my mum look after Ida. We are staying team yellow, but will def peek when the sonographer angles the scan in that area! Ida keeps saying that we are having a girl, I'm hoping she's right because a sister for her would be lovely, but I would obviously be happy either way.
> 
> I was very ill a few weeks ago, I had awful diarreah for 8 days, a hives rash and a high temperature. So glad that went! I'm fine now, but the silly doctor messed up my blood test and my arm is still all bruised. She told me it's my fault for not applying enough pressure! The bruise on my arm was giant and dark purple, and I couldn't even use my arm properly for 2 weeks, thankfully the bruise is fading now.
> 
> Ida has been a little naughty recently, she seems to enjoy me telling her off! Hopefully it's just a phase... How is Sienna doing? Is she excited about the baby?
> 
> I LOVE your bump, it's so cute! I'll try to upload a pic soon. Did you get a scan picture? XxxxClick to expand...

Sorry I've been so slow in replying again!! It's been mental busy we foolishly decided to have a birthday party for Sienna 2 days after we get back from holiday so I've been desperately trying to get it organised before we went away and now realise there's loads of things I still need, like paper plates etc so ordering stuff to be delivered to neighbours, not ideal !

We're away in Morocco at the moment, it's 40 degrees, just what I need right now !! Hoping the weather will cool down soon, I hear the UKs having a heatwave too, hope you're out enjoying it?

How was your scan? Did you manage to stay team green?? So sorry about your illness, hives are not pleasant, hope you're all recovered now? Sienna's been playing up a bit recently too, someone told me kids are worse at 3 than 2 these days....great !

Xxxxx


----------



## teacup

Hi Aleeah! My scan went really well thanks, baby was all good. We didn't find out what the sex was, and the sonographer said they didn't even know because baby had it's legs crossed! I had a very disappointing appointment with a consultant today who told me that he isn't letting me have a c section. My reasons didn't seem to matter, he just folded his arms and said 'Why do you think you were made this appointment?' meaning he was there to tell me what the decision would be. He initially said he would have me induced at 40 weeks if I hadn't laboured before then, and I point blank refused to be induced. So he said I can have a c section at 40 weeks if I haven't gone into labour by then. I'm terrified of uterine abruption. :nope: 

How was your holiday in Mexico and Sienna's party? Wow can't believe she is 3 already! 

Xxxxxx

Here is a photo of our scan pic:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------

